# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Microsoft Office ? Non, rpond Microsoft dans une nouvelle vido

## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft critique  nouveau OpenOffice.org*
*La nouvelle suite d'Oracle serait-elle devenue dangereuse pour Office 2010 ?*

*Mise  jour du 15/10/10*


En dbut d'annes, Microsoft avait sorti une srie de vidos plus ou moins comparatives (et objectivement rates) pour critiquer la concurrence et dmolir les Google Apps et OpenOffice.org.

Puis plus rien. Certainement parce que la qualit des arguments et leurs prsentations n'avaient pas pu rellement aider la promotion de Microsoft Office.

Mais avec le rachat de Sun par Oracle (et donc d'OpenOffice.org), Microsoft voit poindre  nouveau un concurrent potentiellement trs dangereux pour sa suite bureautique. Notamment sur le segment des PME, nouveau march cibl par Redmond.

Microsoft a donc dcid de ressortir une vido. Mais cette fois-ci, le numro 1 du march a appris de ses erreurs. Et le rsultat est tout sauf mauvais.

S'appuyant sur des tmoignages d'utilisateurs dus par OpenOffice.org qui sont revenus  la solution de Microsoft, on peut mme penser qu'elle saura convaincre certains dcideurs de ne pas aller voir ailleurs.

Ou en tout cas qu'elle compliquera un peu la tche des commerciaux d'Oracle, si ceux-ci venaient  essayer de placer leurs produits chez leurs clients (ce qui n'est semble-t-il pas encore  l'ordre du jour mais sait-on jamais).

Ou l'art de prendre les devants :






*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 22/02/10*

*OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Microsoft Office ?* 
*Bien sr que non, rpond Microsoft dans une nouvelle vido comparative* 


Aprs avoir expliqu pourquoi Microsoft Office 2010 rpondait mieux - d'aprs Redmond, s'entend - aux exigences des entreprises que les Google Apps (voir ci-dessous), Microsoft propose cette fois-ci une vido comparative avec OpenOffice.org.

L'avenir de la suite bureautique libre dite par Sun avait t mis en pointills suite au rachat de la socit par Oracle. Certains experts prconisaient mme de mettre en attente son dploiement en milieu professionnel. Les rcentes volutions du produit, dvoiles la semaine dernire par le numro trois mondial du logiciel, relance incontestablement OpenOffice.org sur le march.

Microsoft ne s'y est pas tromp. D'o cette nouvelle vido comparative sur un concurrent visiblement pris trs au srieux par Redmond.

Une vido dont l'objectivit n'est peut-tre pas , comme toujours dans ce genre d'exercice, la premire qualit :






*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Lotus Symphony peut-il remplacer OpenOffice.org ? IBM sort une excellente beta 2 de son implmentation maison de la suite de Sun/Oracle

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Microsoft Office ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette vido : amusante, agaante, inutile ? 

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Microsoft compare Office 2010 aux Google Apps*
*Et les qualifie de "services low-cost" dans une vido de promotion*


Dcidment, Microsoft aime bien les vidos pour expliquer  quel point ses produits sont les meilleurs.

Ou plus exactement pour expliquer  quel point ses concurrents sont nuls.

Aprs celle visant (sans le nommer) l'iPhone pour promouvoir Windows Phone 7, voici un petit dessin anim qui compare les Google Apps  Microsoft Office 2010.

Le problme, c'est que la vido ne repose pas - c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire - sur une analyse dtaille.

Certaines affirmations sont mmes  double tranchant. Par exemple, les services de Google seraient mauvais parce qu'_"ils ne prennent pas en charge proprement les documents de MS Office"_.

A qui la faute ? La question est ouverte.

Dans la droite ligne de son comparatif Linux  Windows 7, Microsoft n'hsite pas non plus  sortir l'artillerie lourde en qualifiant les Google Apps de low-cost.







Difficile de savoir ci ce genre de publicit permettra  Microsoft Office 2010 et  Azure de s'imposer et  ralentir la progression des Google Apps.

On peut mme fortement en douter.



*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google Apps commence  faire de l'ombre  Microsoft Office, 13% des PME britanniques auraient dj choisi Google, et vous ?
 ::fleche::  Cloud Computing : la guerre commerciale est engage

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez.com :

 ::fleche::  Office
 ::fleche::  Applications
 ::fleche::  Solutions d'entreprise
 ::fleche::  Dveloppement Web

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ce genre de film est efficace pour promouvoir Microsoft Office 2010 ? Ou ralentir la progression des Google Apps ?

----------


## dams78

Cela m'a toujours faire rire ce genre de procd d'essayer de faire croire qu'on fait mieux que les autres, alors qu'au final si le produit tait si bon que a le client serait assez grand pour s'en apercevoir...
Entre Apple qui essaye de dmonter la techno flash et Microsoft mon coeur balance...

----------


## djayp

Salut !

Il est marrant de voir comment Microsoft essaie de retourner la situation sur l'incompatibilit des documents cres avec Google Apps, alors que MS Office ne respecte pas la plupart des standards et normes de documents...

Ceci tant, je trouve que les fonctionnalits des produits office sont bien au-dessus de ceux de Google, enfin pour l'instant !

A+

----------


## gmotw

Je ne sais pas qui s'occupe de la communication chez Microsoft en ce moment, mais en tout cas, il/elle aime bien les trolls!  ::ccool::

----------


## cybermec

> Il est marrant de voir comment Microsoft essaie de retourner la situation sur l'incompatibilit des documents cres avec Google Apps, alors que MS Office ne respecte pas la plupart des standards et normes de documents...
> A+


De quelles normes de documents s'agit-il? 
A ma connaissance, Open Office  sa norme et MS Office  la sienne. Il y en a d'autres?

----------


## manudwarf

Je pense que les personnes qui choisissent telle ou telle techno en fonction de ce genre de vidos sont  virer au plus vite. Je ne vois pas l'intrt,  part nourrir le troll. Comme a a t dit, si MSO est meilleur, pas la peine de le dire.

Un peu HS, est-ce que vous connaissez une suite bureautique dans le genre de Google Apps mais pas en cloud, genre une appli PHP  dployer en interne ?

----------


## Acropole

> Un peu HS, est-ce que vous connaissez une suite bureautique dans le genre de Google Apps mais pas en cloud, genre une appli PHP  dployer en interne ?


C'est aussi la question que je me pose. Je ne comprend pas qu'il n'y ai pas de concurent ou de gros projet open source de systme de cloud  dployer sur des serveurs privs et, donc, sans les problmes de donnes sensibles confies  micro$oft ou googl.

Une ide de projet developpez.com ?

----------


## _ash_

Je connais trs peu ceci et peut donc me tromper, mais il me semble que phpgroupware correspond  cette description

----------


## The_badger_man

> C'est aussi la question que je me pose. Je ne comprend pas qu'il n'y ai pas de concurent ou de gros projet open source de systme de cloud  dployer sur des serveurs privs et, donc, sans les problmes de donnes sensibles confies  micro$oft ou googl.


Les Offices Web Apps de MS seront dployables en intranet.




> Une ide de projet developpez.com ?


Tu te rends compte du boulot que a demande ce genre d'appli ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Microsoft Office ?* 
*Bien sr que non, rpond Microsoft dans un comparatif* 


Aprs avoir expliqu pourquoi Microsoft Office 2010 rpondait mieux - d'aprs Redmond, s'entend - aux exigences des entreprises que les Google Apps (voir ci-avant), Microsoft propose cette fois-ci une vido comparative avec OpenOffice.org.

L'avenir de la suite bureautique libre dite par Sun avait t mis en pointills suite au rachat de la socit par Oracle. Certains experts prconisaient mme de mettre en attente son dploiement en milieu professionnel. Les rcentes volutions du produit, dvoiles la semaine dernire par le numro trois mondial du logiciel, relance incontestablement OpenOffice.org sur le march.

Microsoft ne s'y est pas tromp. D'o cette nouvelle vido comparative sur un concurrent visiblement pris trs au srieux par Redmond.

Une vido dont l'objectivit n'est peut-tre pas , comme toujours dans ce genre d'exercice, la premire qualit :






*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Lotus Symphony peut-il remplacer OpenOffice.org ? IBM sort une excellente beta 2 de son implmentation maison de la suite de Sun/Oracle

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Microsoft Office ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette vido : amusante, agaante, inutile ?

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps, la publicit comparative est lgal, pourquoi s'en priver? certains tombent dans le panneau, d'autres non. Regardez Pepsi et Coca, mme dlire. Pas une pub sans montrer que l'un fait mieux que l'autre. Mais en mme temps, a fait de la pub aux deux  :;):

----------


## gmotw

J'ai abandonn la vido au milieu. Tout ce que j'en ai compris, c'est qu'ils expliquent que Word c'est mieux parce qu'on peut faire plus facilement des dessins.
C'est sr que j'en fait vachement souvent des petits dessins dans mes documents au boulot...  ::roll:: 
(pour le reste, c'est tellement similaire qu'ils n'osent pas en parler?)

----------


## exodev

Tiens  ::|: 



> Browser utilis : Firefox 3.5.7


Quelle bande de trolls chez Microsoft, toujours  relancer le dbat Firefox vs Internet Explorer  ::aie::

----------


## caradhras

Je suis un linuxien de la premire heure et un fervent dfenseur du libre. [troll]Mais en toute honntet, pour avoir utilis les deux (Word et OOoWriter) j'ai largement prfr Word... Selon moi, si je devais choisir un seul produit Microsoft ce serait celui-l...[/troll] Mais ce n'est que mon avis  :;):

----------


## Invit

Pour rpondre de faon brutale  la question OpenOffice peut il remplacer Office dans des Pme la rponse est Oui . 

Pourquoi ce constat. Je viens d'en faire l'exprience.
Passage en Tse d'une Pme . 40 postes concerns. Devis licences Office 2007 pour les 40: 11000 Euros. OPen Office: 0,00 Euros. La position est indfendable et quand on regarde en quoi consiste  95 % des fichiers, il n'y a pas besoin des fonctions avances d'Office. 
De grands groupes sont en train de migrer, ce n'est pas par hasard. 
Certains secteurs plus pointus conserveront Office, mais le vent tourne...

----------


## dams78

Le fait que cette vido existe veut dire que certains se pose la question, si certains se posent la question c'est donc que c'est possible?

En tout cas chez mon client (grosse bote) ils se la posent cette question, et je pense pas qu'ils vont juste regarder la vido de Microsoft pour prendre leur dcision. Donc au lieu de dpenser de l'argent l dedans Microsoft ferait mieux de l'utiliser pour rendre leurs outils vraiment plus performants (attention j'ai pas dit qu'il ne l'tait pas, je ne vois juste pas l'utilit de ces vidos).

----------


## tnodev

La gendarmerie nationale a bien migr sous OpenOffice.Org...  ::P:

----------


## amon2010

Comme je dis dans 90% des cas les courriers et documents sont aussi largement "faisables" sous OoO que MsO !
Aujourd'hui ma boite utilise Word avec des templates de folies dans tous les sens, je me suis pas pench dessus (pas le temps ni l'envie :p ) mais je suis quasi sr que c'est tout aussi faisable sous OoO.
D'autant plus qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre les docs !

Mon ancienne boite, eux, sont partis sur une intgration des tableurs/traitements de textes directement dans un portail .Net.
L cela reprsente un "intrt" car tout s'imbrique automatiquement.

A titre perso, j'en fais autant sous OoO que sous MSO ! Et pis j'aime bien la 3.2 sympa comme tout !

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Pour rpondre de faon brutale  la question OpenOffice peut il remplacer Office dans des Pme la rponse est Oui .


Oui et non, tout dpend ce que l'on fait avec, une PME qui utilise Access et Excel  fond en VBA ne pourra adopter OpenOffice.

Par contre si c'est pour faire du courrier ou des tableaux Excel, mme avec de nombreuses formules, oui OpenOffice est une bonne solution.

Et pour un particulier qui veut faire son courrier et des bricoles, OUI OUI OUI.

En rsumant tout dpend de l'utilisation que l'on en fait.

Philippe

----------


## vanquish

> En rsumant tout dpend de l'utilisation que l'on en fait.


100% d'accord.

La question "OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Word" n'a pas de sens, si on ne dfini pas le contexte dans lequel on la pose.

La couverture fonctionnelle de Word est bien plus importante que celle d'OpenOffice.
Le tout est de savoir - compte tenu de la diffrence de prix - si on a besoin ou pas de cette couverture tendue.

Je remarque aussi, que l'utilisatrice Word est super bien forme pour connaitre sur le bout de la souris, toutes ces fonctions avances.
Dans la vrai vie, c'est rarement le cas. Les gens ne savent mme pas qu'elles existent.

Cot ergonomie, je pense que Word est quand mme un gros cran au dessus.

----------


## Invit

> La gendarmerie nationale a bien migr sous OpenOffice.Org...


Cela revient  ce que je disais tout dpend de l'utilisation, connaissant trs bien ce milieu, je peux vous dire que cela est principalement utilis dans les brigades pour les Procs Verbaux, les plannings, etc.. donc une utilisation simple, et les modles sont prdfinis en amont (homognit oblige), l oui, car les Gendarmes n'ont pas le temps de faire du dveloppement.

Philippe

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour
> En rsumant tout dpend de l'utilisation que l'on en fait.
> Philippe


Bonjour Philippe

Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord. C'est bien pour cela que j'ai indiqu que certains secteurs garderont Office. 

Et dans ce constat il faut mettre  part Access. 

Dans le schma que j'ai appliqu ces temps-ci, mon patron ayant refus ( juste titre) de payer pour un tout Office:
- 40 utilisateurs Open-Office 
- + 2 licences utilisateurs  Office pour les ventuels applicatifs cibls Vba 
- + 1 licence Access sur mon poste pour les petites applis  dvelopper 
- Le Runtime Access 2007.

Travaillant dans une entreprise faisant partie d'une grande enseigne de ngoce, c'est le schma appliqu par bon nombre de ces entreprises. Et ce sont toutes des entreprises qui taient exclusivement Office avant. Ce n'est donc pas qu'une petite exprience isole.
En tant que responsable, j'aurai prfr un solution homogne... mais cette solution, par rapport aux utilisations effectues s'avre assez logique..et assez facile  dployer.

----------


## Invit

Salut

Je trouve le compromis de la mixit pas mal du tout.  ::ccool::

----------


## Ptigrouick

Mme pas envie de regarder leurs vidos de propagande. Comment dmontrer aux utilisateurs que son logiciel propose 3 milliards de fonctions dont de toute faon ils n'auront jamais besoin... Par contre, Micro$oft va encore nous pondre un nouveau format pas interoprable qui va exiger que tous vos amis passent  la mme version que vous pour pouvoir lire vos fichiers.
Enfin tout a, quand on travaille sous GNU/Linux, on s'en tape comme de l'an 40 !  ::lol::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bon, aucun avis sur les vidos, c'est de la pub et de la com', rien de plus.

Pour ce qui est de passer de MSO  OOo, je dirais que pour l'usage courant, je ne vois pas bien le frein ! 

Dans ma boite, le pas semblait vouloir tre franchi, toutefois, l'annonce du rachat de SUN par ORACLE pose un bmol ! On attend de voir ce qu'ORACLE (qui n'a pas la rputation d'tre trs ouvert !) va faire avec OOo !

----------


## sshpcl2

ben oui vielle terchnique quand on a un document office corompue ce qui arrivais a mon souvenir moult fois  (avec la reponse legendaire c'est la structure du document mdame) ...

on ouvre avec open office on fait enregistre sous

et pouf pouf ca marche .. magique 

donc depuis office et ses 50.000 fonctions qui rivalise de complexit de lourdeur ... j'en suis revenue m'enfin bravo microsoft pour les nombreux denier que tu ma apporter  ::mrgreen:: 

quand a savoir si le trader moyen voudrais passer sur open office c'est niet pourquoi :

le design ludwig le design

----------


## Michal

c'est surtout que le trader n'a pas le temps d'attendre 30-40s qu'ooo se lance  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> On attend de voir ce qu'ORACLE (qui n'a pas la rputation d'tre trs ouvert !) va faire avec OOo !


Un dbut de rponse ? :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d76...ice-org-3-2-a/

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## jblecanard

> De quelles normes de documents s'agit-il? 
> A ma connaissance, Open Office  sa norme et MS Office  la sienne. Il y en a d'autres?


Question trs pertinente cybermec ! Il y a en effet d'autres normes, mais il est exact de dire que MS Office et Open Office ont tous deux la leur et qu'elle sont les plus prsentes sur le march (aux cts de PDF, mais qui est un cas particulier). Mais il y a plusieurs bonnes raisons de penser que la norme OpenDocument est plus standard que la norme Office Open XML :

- Tout d'abord, l'historique. Les deux normes ont t valides ISO officiellement fin 2006, mais Microsoft n'a annonc le dveloppement de Office Open XML qu'en 2005, dans le but non avou de concurrencer Open Document. En consquence de quoi ODT est support dans un plus grand nombre de logiciels autres que Open Office lui mme (pour le moment). A noter que Open Office supporte l'export vers MS Office depuis longtemps, alors que la rciproque n'est apparue que dans MS Office 2007.

- Open Document a t dvelopp par le consortium OASIS, et non par un unique acteur du march qui s'achte une norme avec ses moyens, afin de l'imposer. Certes, il s'agit tout de mme d'acteurs industriels, mais au moins on parle bien d'interoprabilit puisqu'ils se mettent tous d'accord.


Cela dit, si Office Open XML est une aussi bonne norme que Microsoft le dit, il n'y a aucune raison que Open Office ne nous permette pas d'en profiter. A terme, les deux formats seront supports dans les deux logiciels, validation ISO oblige.

----------


## yoyo88

Le problme d'OOo c'est que ds que l'on a des truc un peu complexe  faire, il est compltement largu.

et je ne parle mme pas de base ( ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Invit

> Le problme d'OOo c'est que ds que l'on a des truc un peu complexe  faire, il est compltement largu.


Peut tre faut-il simplement faire de faon diffrente.. ::?:

----------


## yoyo88

> Peut tre faut-il simplement faire de faon diffrente..


seulement es vraiment possible? 
peut t'on comparer une macro OOo et une MSO ?

sans mme parl de VBA.
 ::?: 

Je pense que si MS Office est leader c'est tous simplement qu'il est le meilleur.

Apres es qu' Open Office peut suffire pour un usage personnel. oui sans problme. en entreprise moins sur. ou du moins il faudra toujours une petite licence qui trainent.

----------


## jblecanard

> ou du moins il faudra toujours une petite licence qui trainent.


Une petite licence qui trane ? Peux tu tre plus explicite ?

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que la suite Office prsente des qualits suprieures sur de nombreux points, mais a n'a d'importance que si tu les exploites rgulirement et que a te fait gagner du temps quand tu travailles. Dans une PME, en gnral, on peut trs bien s'en sortir avec OOO.

Sur le plan VBA, je suis d'accord que les macros OOO sont moins bien faite et moins puissantes, et je pense que c'est *une bonne chose*. Je m'explique : la puissance des macros VBA fait qu'on retrouve pas mal de gens qui dveloppent carrment des applis complexes en VBA Excel (par exemple), et que ce genre d'appli n'est pas maintenable correctement au regard du volume de code gnr. Le code n'est non seulement pas grable (gestion de version impossible par exemple), mais en plus il est attach  un ensemble de donnes unique (le document).

Je crois qu'il est possible d'externaliser les macros, mais il est aussi possible de ne PAS le faire, et je trouve que a craint.

----------


## FailMan

> Je pense que si MS Office est leader c'est tous simplement qu'il est le meilleur.


 ::ccool::  J'espre que a ne fait aucun doute  :;): 




> Apres es qu' Open Office peut suffire pour un usage personnel. oui sans problme. en entreprise moins sur. ou du moins il faudra toujours une petite licence qui trainent.


Pour un usage perso oui, OOo est suffisant, bien qu'il propose moins de templates qu'Office.
En entreprise, tout dpend de ce que tu en fais : dans le cadre d'une PME qui rdige des petites notes, doit grer peu de donnes, dans ce cas, Writer / Calc / Base sont suffisants, pour un usage assez simpliste.
C'est sr que par la suite, OOo ne fait pas le poids face aux solutions apportes par Office : que a soit simplement Word / Excel ou bien plus, il ne faut pas oublier qu'Outlook est parfait pour grer les calendriers (si on pas d'Exchange c'est pratique), WSS/MOSS pour l'intranet, InfoPath pour des formulaires, PowerPoint et Access sont galement bien plus pousss que leur pendant libre.

Mais tout dpend des besoins  :;):

----------


## dams78

Dans une grosse bote aussi OpenOffice peut avoir un intrt, on travaille de la mme manire au final. Mon client actuel en tout cas rflchit fortement  migrer vers OpenOffice, on a d'ailleurs les deux pour l'instant (ou que Open Office pour les postes sous Linux).

----------


## yoyo88

> Une petite licence qui trane ? Peux tu tre plus explicite ?
> 
> Je suis d'accord sur le fait que la suite Office prsente des qualits suprieures sur de nombreux points, mais a n'a d'importance que si tu les exploites rgulirement et que a te fait gagner du temps quand tu travailles. Dans une PME, en gnral, on peut trs bien s'en sortir avec OOO.
> 
> Sur le plan VBA, je suis d'accord que les macros OOO sont moins bien faite et moins puissantes, et je pense que c'est *une bonne chose*. Je m'explique : la puissance des macros VBA fait qu'on retrouve pas mal de gens qui dveloppent carrment des applis complexes en VBA Excel (par exemple), et que ce genre d'appli n'est pas maintenable correctement au regard du volume de code gnr. Le code n'est non seulement pas grable (gestion de version impossible par exemple), mais en plus il est attach  un ensemble de donnes unique (le document).
> 
> Je crois qu'il est possible d'externaliser les macros, mais il est aussi possible de ne PAS le faire, et je trouve que a craint.


Le problme c'est que les qualit du VBA sont trs souvent dnigrs, parce que c'est soit disant pas grable au niveau du code.
Mais c'est comme tous!
Je peut te sortir du code trs moche en C# et du trs propres sous Acces.

[HS]je dveloppe sous Access et C#  :;): [/HS]

faut pas sous estim VBA, il est capable de faire pas mal de truc qui peuvent permettre de faire gagn du temps a une PME.  :;):

----------


## Invit

Je ne me permettrai surement pas de dnigrer le Vba, puisque je m'en sers de plus en plus souvent et qu'il offre beaucoup de possibilits.

Je ne me permettrai surement pas non plus de dire que OpenOffice est mieux qu'Office. Il est heureux pour Ms que ce ne soit pas le cas et vu la diffrence de moyens mis en oeuvre, c'est la moindre des choses.

Je dis simplement que le temps de la pense unique Office est rvolu, et qu'il y a maintenant une ou des alternatives qui permettent de choisir en fonction des besoins et des sensibilits de chacun. 

Je pense galement que la politique commerciale de Ms  certains moments, ainsi que sa politique hgmonique, ont conduit indirectement  ces alternatives.

----------


## jblecanard

> Le problme c'est que les qualit du VBA sont trs souvent dnigrs, parce que c'est soit disant pas grable au niveau du code.



Ce dont je parle, ce n'est pas la nature du langage lui-mme. J'ai aussi mon avis l dessus, mais ce n'est pas le point que je veux soulever. Ce que je veux reprocher par exemple, c'est qu'une grosse appli VBA peut tre stocke dans un fichier Excel, sans qu'il n'y ait de fichiers de texte contenant le code source.

Rsultat :
 - Pas de gestion de version.
 - Pas de procdure qualit (mais bon c'est du code interne alors passons).
 - Aucune distinction macroscopique entre les donnes traites (les feuilles excel) et le code de traitement (les macros), qui sont stocks un seul et unique fichier.

Alors qu'en C# par exemple, tu vas charger ta base Access et la manipuler depuis ton code C#, ce qui marque bien la sparation entre l'appli et les donnes qu'elle manipule.

M'enfin inutile de trop s'tendre l dessus, on s'carte du sujet l.

----------


## Barsy

MS Office offre quand mme bien d'autres avantages que de simples macros VBA. Et des options qui peuvent servir  un "utilisateur lambda".

Juste pour donner quelques exemples, je pense  l'aperu avant validation, la gestion de style simplifi, la mise en forme des images dans le document... Et je pense aussi au fameux Ruban qui peut tre un peu droutant au dbut si l'on a pas l'habitude, mais qui permet d'avoir rapidement  porte de main tous les outils.

Bref, quand j'ai  utiliser Open Office (j'ai du m'y remettre un peu rcemment pour un projet), j'ai l'impression de revenir  la version 2000 de MS Office.

----------


## jblecanard

> MS Office offre quand mme bien d'autres avantages que de simples macros VBA. Et des options qui peuvent servir  un "utilisateur lambda".
> 
> Juste pour donner quelques exemples, je pense  l'aperu avant validation, la gestion de style simplifi, la mise en forme des images dans le document... Et je pense aussi au fameux Ruban qui peut tre un peu droutant au dbut si l'on a pas l'habitude, mais qui permet d'avoir rapidement  porte de main tous les outils.
> 
> Bref, quand j'ai  utiliser Open Office (j'ai du m'y remettre un peu rcemment pour un projet), j'ai l'impression de revenir  la version 2000 de MS Office.


Alors l, je suis compltement d'accord.

----------


## DrikS

> Mme pas envie de regarder leurs vidos de propagande. Comment dmontrer aux utilisateurs que son logiciel propose 3 milliards de fonctions dont de toute faon ils n'auront jamais besoin... Par contre, Micro$oft va encore nous pondre un nouveau format pas interoprable qui va exiger que tous vos amis passent  la mme version que vous pour pouvoir lire vos fichiers.
> Enfin tout a, quand on travaille sous GNU/Linux, on s'en tape comme de l'an 40 !


Faut rester cool, MSO permet toujours d'enregistrer des documents dans les anciens formats... Pour ce qui est des fonctions, faut pas croire que tout le monde utilise Word comme quoi tu l'utilises, il y a aussi des besoins trs spcifiques en entreprise !

----------


## jblecanard

> Par contre, Micro$oft va encore nous pondre un nouveau format pas interoprable qui va exiger que tous vos amis passent  la mme version que vous pour pouvoir lire vos fichiers.


Ce n'est plus tout  fait vrai avec Office Open XML et le support de l'ODF, obligatoire pour tre crdible (puisque c'est dsormais une norme ISO). A moins qu'ils n'ajoutent encore un nouveau format dans Office 2010, mais ce serait foutre en l'air tout l'argent dpens  normaliser OOXML.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Un dbut de rponse ? :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d76...ice-org-3-2-a/
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> Gordon


a, c'est une bonne nouvelle, merci.

Pour les dtracteurs d'OOo, je dirais que, certes Base ne rivalise pas avec Access, mais pour le reste (macro comprises), je pense qu'OOo est l'gal, sinon suprieur  MSO dans bien des registres. Aprs, c'est plus une question d'habitudes que de possibilits. Et moi, le bandeau de MSO 2007, je ne m'y fait pas, mais alors pas du tout !  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

C'est vrai qu'avec le suite Office on peut faire des trucs assez sympa niveau VBA mais alors vla l'usine  gaz que a gnre aprs. Open Office apporte certainement moins de fonctionnalit mais au final n'est ce pas mieux?
En tout cas ici je crois que pour avoir access il faut le justifier justement pour viter les usines  gaz mont en interne sur un pauvre poste utilisateur.

----------


## Invit

Salut




> C'est vrai qu'avec le suite Office on peut faire des trucs assez sympa niveau VBA mais alors vla l'usine  gaz que a gnre aprs. Open Office apporte certainement moins de fonctionnalit mais au final n'est ce pas mieux?


Je ne crois pas que le terme Usine  Gaz soit bien appropri, que ce soit MS Office ou OpenOffice on peut faire des trucs trs propre dans la mesure o on structure correctement son projet.

Etant plus un adepte de MS Office  ::mouarf::  qu'OpenOffice, j'ai cependant test les macros sur cette suite libre, l'approche est diffrente, mais il y a des possibilits que je n'ai pas eut l'occasion de pousser (contrairement  MS Office), donc on en revient  ce que j'avais dit plus tt tout dpend de ce que l'on veut tirer des ces suites.

Philippe

----------


## scheu

Open Office peut remplacer Microsoft Office ... pour des gens qui n'utilisent pas de fonctions avances de Microsoft Office, donc sans doute pour 90% des gens

Par contre certains secteurs de mtier dans des entreprises peuvent utiliser Microsoft Office  fond (exemple : 99% du travail en comptabilit, contrle de gestion, etc ...peut reposer sur Microsoft Excel avec des tableaux de bord, des macros avances, voir Microsoft Access pour des PME qui n'ont pas de gros progiciel ou ERP).
Dans ce cas bonjour la migration ... Ca reviendra parfois moins cher de rester sur MSO que de tout migrer, redvelopper, reformer les gens, ... sur OOo

Plus gnralement, la question au sens large n'est pas toujours de savoir si l'opensource peut remplacer le payant, mais de savoir si c'est vraiment moins cher  long terme, en ayant tudi tous les cots et les impacts, de migrer sur de l'opensource ...
Sinon cela ferait des annes que toutes les entreprises auraient migr tous leurs postes de travail sous Linux ...

----------


## Invit

Trs joli rsum  ::applo::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Open Office peut remplacer Microsoft Office ... pour des gens qui n'utilisent pas de fonctions avances de Microsoft Office, donc sans doute pour 90% des gens
> 
> Par contre certains secteurs de mtier dans des entreprises peuvent utiliser Microsoft Office  fond (exemple : 99% du travail en comptabilit, contrle de gestion, etc ...peut reposer sur Microsoft Excel avec des tableaux de bord, des macros avances, voir Microsoft Access pour des PME qui n'ont pas de gros progiciel ou ERP).
> Dans ce cas bonjour la migration ... Ca reviendra parfois moins cher de rester sur MSO que de tout migrer, redvelopper, reformer les gens, ... sur OOo
> 
> Plus gnralement, la question au sens large n'est pas toujours de savoir si l'opensource peut remplacer le payant, mais de savoir si c'est vraiment moins cher  long terme, en ayant tudi tous les cots et les impacts, de migrer sur de l'opensource ...
> Sinon cela ferait des annes que toutes les entreprises auraient migr tous leurs postes de travail sous Linux ...


Je pense qu'il ne faut pas confondre le remplacement d'une suite bureautique et celui de l'OS ! 
Autant passer de MSO vers OOo peut tre fait simplement et  peu de cot pour 90% des entreprises, autant le changement d'OS est beaucoup plus lourd, car c'est l'ensemble du parc logiciel qui est a chang, et encore dans certain cas il n'y a pas d'quivalence...

----------


## yoyo88

> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas confondre le remplacement d'une suite bureautique et celui de l'OS ! 
> Autant passer de MSO vers OOo peut tre fait simplement et  peu de cot pour 90% des entreprises, autant le changement d'OS est beaucoup plus lourd, car c'est l'ensemble du parc logiciel qui est a chang, et encore dans certain cas il n'y a pas d'quivalence...


aucune comparaison possible, c'est vraiment du cas par cas.
certaines boites sont vraiment dpendante des macro.

Je vais prendre Access (parce que c'est le cas le plus flagrant), pour rcuprer des donnes de son ERP, faire quelque jointure et ressortir un fichier Excel c'est vraiment pas se qu'il y a de plus dur, et sa permet d'conomiser un dveloppement spcifique.

----------


## berrandpb

Certainement pour la plupart des particuliers et bon nombre de professionnels.
Les institutions ne s'y sont pas trompes, et en ces temps de vaches maigres, l'conomie est sensible.
Il faut reconnaitre que les habitus d'Office ont du mal  migrer, d'o une utilisation Office/OpenOffice en parallle. 
Les nouveaux venus en informatique, s'ils sont forms sur OOo, ne se tourneront certainement pas vers la suite propritaire.
Encore faudrait-il que les vendeurs n'ai pas d'intrt  guider le nophyte vers la porte Office !

----------


## php_de_travers

Si j'tais Claude Allgre, je dirais : OUI.
N'tait-ce pas le ministre de l'ducation Nationale qui avait sign a tours de bras des contrats avec Bill Gates pour quiper le milieu scolaire en MSO ?

Mais je ne suis pas Claude Allgre...

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous.
Je les dteste autant l'un que l'autre. J'ai t fidle  WordPerfect aussi longtemps qu'il tournait sur mon OS, parce qu'on travaillait avec des balises et qu'on pouvait les visualiser, ce qui n'est le cas ni avec Microsoft Word, ni avec OpenOffice. Maintenant, comme j'cris surtout des rapports et non de la correspondance, je suis heureux avec LaTeX.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Churay

Bonjour,

Waooowww... que de lecture, d'a-priori, et de dclarations  l'emporte-pices sans dmonstration, justification, peuve...

Je vais rpondre  quelques posts qui ont attirs mon attention  partir de





> Oui et non, tout dpend ce que l'on fait avec, une PME qui utilise Access et Excel  fond en VBA ne pourra adopter OpenOffice.
> 
> Par contre si c'est pour faire du courrier ou des tableaux Excel, mme avec de nombreuses formules, oui OpenOffice est une bonne solution.
> 
> Et pour un particulier qui veut faire son courrier et des bricoles, OUI OUI OUI.
> 
> En rsumant tout dpend de l'utilisation que l'on en fait.
> 
> Philippe


Ah bon... 





> Le problme d'OOo c'est que ds que l'on a des truc un peu complexe  faire, il est compltement largu.


Tiens donc...





> Peut tre faut-il simplement faire de faon diffrente..


Bin voil une rponse sense...
OOo n'est pas un clone de MSO et ce n'a pas  l'tre





> seulement es vraiment possible? 
> peut t'on comparer une macro OOo et une MSO ?
> sans mme parl de VBA.
> 
> Je pense que si MS Office est leader c'est tous simplement qu'il est le meilleur.
> 
> Apres es qu' Open Office peut suffire pour un usage personnel. oui sans problme. en entreprise moins sur. ou du moins il faudra toujours une petite licence qui trainent.


No comment
Sauf sur la notion de leadership :
en environnement professionnel, le cot des licences rentre en compta
en environnement personnel, le cot est majoritairement nul puisqu'il n'y a pas de licence...
Donc, on a du nombre. Et on sait dj que quantit n'est pas synonyme de qualit...





> Cela revient  ce que je disais tout dpend de l'utilisation, connaissant trs bien ce milieu, je peux vous dire que cela est principalement utilis dans les brigades pour les Procs Verbaux, les plannings, etc.. donc une utilisation simple, et les modles sont prdfinis en amont (homognit oblige), l oui, car les Gendarmes n'ont pas le temps de faire du dveloppement.


Incomplet comme rsum.... Ni totalement faux, ni totalement vrai. Plus complexe... Pour se faire une ide  la source (peut-tre...) :
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/hffm/fic...ence%20OOO.pdf





> Sur le plan VBA, je suis d'accord que les macros OOO sont moins bien faite et moins puissantes, et je pense que c'est *une bonne chose*. Je m'explique : la puissance des macros VBA fait qu'on retrouve pas mal de gens qui dveloppent carrment des applis complexes en VBA Excel (par exemple)


Les macros, qu'elles soient OOo ou VBA et jusqu' preuve du contraire sont faites par des dveloppeurs, libre  eux de coder proprement ou non....
On trouve des applis complexes et puissantes sous OOo...





> C'est sr que par la suite, OOo ne fait pas le poids face aux solutions apportes par Office : que a soit simplement Word / Excel ou bien plus,


Ce qui est sr, c'est qu'il faudrait le dmontrer pour que ce soit indiscutable...





> il ne faut pas oublier qu'Outlook est parfait pour grer les calendriers


Ct failles aussi, c'est le top





> Je ne crois pas que le terme Usine  Gaz soit bien appropri, que ce soit MS Office ou OpenOffice on peut faire des trucs trs propre dans la mesure o on structure correctement son projet.


Comme on peut faire des trucs mal ficels : On est d'accord  :;): 





> j'ai cependant test les macros sur cette suite libre, l'approche est diffrente,


Bin vi.... Et pour citer Bernard Marcelly : 
_On ne programme pas au pifomtre, surtout avec l'API OpenOffice.org._
Et pour aider  y voir clair, il y a son *Xray*, coupl au *SDK*




> mais il y a des possibilits que je n'ai pas eut l'occasion de pousser (contrairement  MS Office), donc on en revient  ce que j'avais dit plus tt tout dpend de ce que l'on veut tirer des ces suites.


Et de ce qu'on veut tester, du temps qu'on veut/peut y passer, de l'ide qu'on se fait d'une migration. Si c'est pour freiner des quatre fers  la simple ide que c'est jouable, autant ne pas perdre de temps et en rester aux grandes affirmations et dans le mode idal de MSO.

---

Pour recadrer un peu les choses, MSO est en version 13 ou 14 si mes souvenirs sont bons, OOo en version 3.2 et comme cela t dit plus haut, les moyens mis en oeuvre sont sans commune mesure. Il faudrait donc un peu relativiser. 
Mais, il faut croire que, mme une rencontre 3.2 vs 13/14/15 est inquietante pour Microsoft qui se sent oblig de relancer rgulirement les trolls sur le libre. Aprs OOo, on en reviendra  Tux ? mdrrrrrrrrrrrr

Alors oui, le module Acces a des atouts, sauf qu'on a, l encore, une implmentation SQL  la sauce Kro$oft et on connait leurs assaisosnements quand il s'agit d'implmenter.... 
Oui, on peut dvelopper des applis complexes avec MSO.
*Mais oui aussi :* on peut dvelopper des applis complexes et puissantes avec OOo.

J'ai lu quelque part, plus haut, qu'il tait fait rfrence au volume des donnes que MSO permettrait de mieux grer qu'OOo. Mouais...
Personnellement, je partage l'avis d'acteurs majeurs du projet francophone, quand ils affirment que de la BDD, a se fait avec du vrai SQL, surtout en production, surtout quand les donnes sont imposantes... 
Mais bon, on peut toujours penser penser que MSO ou OOo suffiront...

OOo sait connecter du MySQL (on penche pour le libre ou non  :;): ) et tant d'autres... MSO peut-tre aussi,  vrifier comment...

Poser la question _OOo peut-il remplacer MSO ?_ relve du troll (non innocent).

Parce que la rponse est oui, sous rserve de poser aussi les questions : 
- Avec quelle volont ? 
- Avec quels moyens ?
Entre autres...
Rflchir quoi... pas cocher des cases....

Le reste (affirmations non dmontres, par exemple) relve du primaire : cour de rcr.

Churay, OOoConverti depuis moins d'un an (et ce ne fut pas simple, n'ayant pas la culture _objet_).

---

NB : la FAQ OOo de dveloppez (mme incomplte) est excellente (comme toutes celles o je suis venu me documenter).

La suite se trouve sur les docs/tutos/wiki du site officiel et les posts du forum francophone.

Bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bon, je suis plutt un dfenseur de OOo mais dire qu'il est en 3.2 c'est un peu se moquer des gens (surtout aprs un discours aussi "donneur de leons"), car si je ne dis pas de btise, OOo est un driv d'une suite bureautique plus ancienne, et donc, n'est pas aussi jeune que son n de version veut  bien le laisser penser !  :;):

----------


## Invit

Quelle tirade!!  
Mais j'en retiens quoi? Si ce n'est que beaucoup en prennent pour leur grade, pas grand chose...

On sait que ds que l'on touche  ce genre de discussion, on va vers des dbats qui risquent d'tre beaucoup plus "passion" que "objectivit". Les confrontations sur Windows-Mac-Linux ne sont pas des modles d'objectivit non plus. 

J'ai essay sur ce sujet d'mettre non pas une opinion, mais un fait.  C'est le rsultat d'une exprience vcue, non seulement par moi mais par une grande partie d'un grand groupe. C'est donc d'une ralit objective dont il s'agit. On peut toujours la critiquer, mais c'est ainsi...
Et quand on a, comme j'ai t amen  le faire,  tudier, choisir, convaincre une direction et aprs assumer.., ce ne sont plus les tats d'me, mais le pragmatisme qui prime. Dans le priv, on a pas le droit  l'erreur...et au dficit..

Effectivement, il faut dans ce type de choix faire une analyse de ce qui est fait, de ce qui est ncessaire, de ce que font les options proposes et du rapport qualit/prix de chacune (en tenant compte de tous les lments). Mais cela c'est le lot de toute dcision  prendre.
Aprs chacun dcide en conscience et en fonction de ses spcificits. 

Je confirme donc tout ce que j'ai crit car c'est une ralit, et je ne me crois pas dans une cour de rcr...

----------


## yoyo88

> Bonjour,
> 
> Waooowww... que de lecture, d'a-priori, et de dclarations  l'emporte-pices sans dmonstration, justification, peuve...
> 
> Je vais rpondre  quelques posts qui ont attirs mon attention  partir de
> 
> 
> 
> Ah bon... 
> ...


quel reponse...  ::aie:: 
(je taquine )





> Bin voil une rponse sense...
> OOo n'est pas un clone de MSO et ce n'a pas  l'tre


disons que l'on compare 2 suite bureautique, donc forcement on pesse le pour et le contre. OOo est gratuit, mais MSO a VBA.






> No comment
> Sauf sur la notion de leadership :
> en environnement professionnel, le cot des licences rentre en compta
> en environnement personnel, le cot est majoritairement nul puisqu'il n'y a pas de licence...
> Donc, on a du nombre. Et on sait dj que quantit n'est pas synonyme de qualit...


Hum... j'ai pas bien suivi... en gros MSO bien que majoritaire n'es pas aussi bon que OOo ?   ::?: 






> Les macros, qu'elles soient OOo ou VBA et jusqu' preuve du contraire sont faites par des dveloppeurs, libre  eux de coder proprement ou non....
> On trouve des applis complexes et puissantes sous OOo...


Oui, mais malheureusement rien de comparable avec MSO et je parle en connaissance de cause.




> Pour recadrer un peu les choses, MSO est en version 13 ou 14 si mes souvenirs sont bons, OOo en version 3.2 et comme cela t dit plus haut, les moyens mis en oeuvre sont sans commune mesure. Il faudrait donc un peu relativiser. 
> Mais, il faut croire que, mme une rencontre 3.2 vs 13/14/15 est inquietante pour Microsoft qui se sent oblig de relancer rgulirement les trolls sur le libre. Aprs OOo, on en reviendra  Tux ? mdrrrrrrrrrrrr


LOUIS GRIFFONS a trs bien rpondu. et se n'est pas parce que on est en version 13/14/15 ect que le produit et forcement meilleurs qu'un produit 1.0...
sa c'est plus du marketing qu'autre chose...





> Alors oui, le module Acces a des atouts, sauf qu'on a, l encore, une implmentation SQL  la sauce Kro$oft et on connait leurs assaisosnements quand il s'agit d'implmenter.... 
> Oui, on peut dvelopper des applis complexes avec MSO.
> *Mais oui aussi :* on peut dvelopper des applis complexes et puissantes avec OOo.


le problme c'est qu'ici peut de gens on dj fait un gros dveloppement sous OOo et MSO, donc beaucoup parle de chose qu'ils ne connaissent absolument pas.




> J'ai lu quelque part, plus haut, qu'il tait fait rfrence au volume des donnes que MSO permettrait de mieux grer qu'OOo. Mouais...
> Personnellement, je partage l'avis d'acteurs majeurs du projet francophone, quand ils affirment que de la BDD, a se fait avec du vrai SQL, surtout en production, surtout quand les donnes sont imposantes... 
> Mais bon, on peut toujours penser penser que MSO ou OOo suffiront...


Base et Access ne sont absolument pas fait pour remplacer une vrai SGBD quand on atteint certain volume de donne et un certains nombre d'accs.
Access dans ses condition, c'est juste un moyen d'accder au donnes et de faire de requte. 
Je peux pas parler de Base,puisque je n'es jamais test dans des condition de prod, juste en test, mais malheureusement des qu'on a besoin d'un peut de code, Access est bien meilleurs.






> OOo sait connecter du MySQL (on penche pour le libre ou non ) et tant d'autres... MSO peut-tre aussi,  vrifier comment...


J'ai vraiment l'impression que tu n'a jamais fait un gros dveleppement sous Access. 





> Poser la question _OOo peut-il remplacer MSO ?_ relve du troll (non innocent).
> 
> Parce que la rponse est oui, sous rserve de poser aussi les questions : 
> - Avec quelle volont ? 
> - Avec quels moyens ?
> Entre autres...
> Rflchir quoi... pas cocher des cases....


La rponse et oui et non.
c'est vraiment du cas par cas.
dans certaine condition, il est vraiment impossible pour une entreprise de se sparer *totalement* d'Office.

----------


## FailMan

> que a soit simplement Word / Excel *ou bien plus, il ne faut pas oublier qu'Outlook est parfait pour grer les calendriers (si on pas d'Exchange c'est pratique), WSS/MOSS pour l'intranet, InfoPath pour des formulaires*





> Ce qui est sr, c'est qu'il faudrait le dmontrer pour que ce soit indiscutable...


1. Tu as coup ma phrase, c'est pas parce qu'il y a une virgule que a signifie que c'est la fin, regarde, je l'ai mis en *gras* ;

2. OOo ne propose pas de solutions comme MOSS ou Infopath, ou encore Outlook, qui font pourtant partie de la suite Office, destine aux entreprises. Pour les entreprises ayant besoin de cette solution, OOo n'est pas absolument pas envisageable.

3. Que dire de tes comparaisons ridicules de numro de version... Chrome en est  sa version 4 et est tout aussi pouss que IE8 ou FF 3.6  ::aie::  (grossomerdo, sans rentrer dans les dtails)

----------


## dams78

Outlook? Et moi qui croyais que les entreprises utilisaient Lotus.

Du coup a veut dire qu'Office c'est cool ya pleins de logiciels, mais si on utilise uniquement le traitement de texte et vite fais un tableur, a rpond pas vraiment aux besoins?

----------


## FailMan

> Outlook? Et moi qui croyais que les entreprises utilisaient Lotus.
> 
> Du coup a veut dire qu'Office c'est cool ya pleins de logiciels, mais si on utilise uniquement le traitement de texte et vite fais un tableur, a rpond pas vraiment aux besoins?


Pourtant, je l'ai dj dit  ::?:  ...




> Mais tout dpend des besoins


C'est le boulot des dcideurs de choisir ce qui est le mieux pour la bote. OpenOffice si on a besoin que d'une suite bureautique lgre, Office si a besoin de plus d'outils plus performants  :;): 
Dans la bote o je suis actuellement, OOo ne conviendrait pas : il y a environ 100 postes, tous connects  un serveur FTP pour un partage de RDV avec Outlook, les PDA sous WM sont automatiquement synchro sous Outlook, l'intranet fonctionne sous MOSS, avec utilisation de formulaire Infopath, et certains documents sont raliss avec Publisher. Rien de cela serait possible avec une telle cohsion sous OOo.

Aprs pour une PME (par exemple) qui n'a pas besoin de a, OOo peut largement convenir.

----------


## Lyche

> Outlook? Et moi qui croyais que les entreprises utilisaient Lotus.


 mon grand dsespoir, Lotus Notes est souvent utilis en entreprise  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> Outlook? Et moi qui croyais que les entreprises utilisaient Lotus.


Les entreprises utilisent Outlook, Exchange, Lotus, Zimbra etc...
L encore c'est une question d'analyse des besoins et de leurs cots rels.

----------


## yoyo88

> Outlook? Et moi qui croyais que les entreprises utilisaient Lotus.
> 
> Du coup a veut dire qu'Office c'est cool ya pleins de logiciels, mais si on utilise uniquement le traitement de texte et vite fais un tableur, a rpond pas vraiment aux besoins?


Oui et non, disons que pour ses condition OOo rpond bien a se genre de besoin (le fait qu'il soit gratuit joue beaucoup aussi).
Apres y'a aussi l'interface d'office qui permet sous doute un gain de productivit. mais si c'est pour crire son CV et faire un tableur vite fait, oui je pense qu' Open Office a un meilleurs qualit prix.

----------


## Barsy

> Outlook? Et moi qui croyais que les entreprises utilisaient Lotus.
> 
> Du coup a veut dire qu'Office c'est cool ya pleins de logiciels, mais si on utilise uniquement le traitement de texte et vite fais un tableur, a rpond pas vraiment aux besoins?


Beaucoup d'entreprises sont ou passent sous Outlook. Notamment grce  la version 2007 d'Exchange qui est un petit bijou. Lotus et Novell perdent du terrain. Beaucoup de nos clients ont migr ces dernires annes (et la plupart de ces clients sont de grosses entreprises assez clbres).

Maintenant, si l'on compare les 3 outils de bases des deux suites bureautiques. C'est  dire le traitement de texte, le tableur et le crateur de diaporama, l aussi MSO est largement en tte en terme de fonctionnalits. Je dirai mme qu'OOo a une dcennie de retard.
On trouve dans MSO une foule de fonctionnalits qui facilitent la vie de l'utilisateur (fonctionnalits qui ne sont pas prsentent ou qui sont caches au fin fond d'un sous menu sous OOo).

----------


## manudwarf

OOo ne peut remplacer MSOffice et la rciproque est vraie. Ils ne ciblent pas les mmes utilisateurs et n'ont pas la mme approche de la bureautique, et mme s'ils se ressemblent beaucoup ils sont fondamentalement diffrents.

----------


## lifeguard

Je dirais que la suite de Microsoft est plus intuitive et plus simple d'utilisation, maintenant elle est plus chre aussi, et c'est donc logique qu'elle soit plus labore. En revanche, avec un peu de temps pour prendre en main Open Office, les fonctionnalits sont les mmes. 

Libre donc aux boites de faire lire quelques tutos a propos d'Open Office ou de payer des sommes exorbitantes.  

Bien sr certaines fonctionnalits essentielles font que pour certains Microsoft Office est ncessaire, il est donc judicieux d'envisager des licences hybrides... Certains Microsoft, tous les autres Open Office. Tant qu'Oo n'aura pas inclus ces fonctionnalits! C'est peut tre prvu pour bientt?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je dirais que la suite de Microsoft est plus intuitive et plus simple d'utilisation, maintenant elle est plus chre aussi, et c'est donc logique qu'elle soit plus labore. En revanche, avec un peu de temps pour prendre en main Open Office, les fonctionnalits sont les mmes.


Heu, c'tait peut-tre vrai avant Office 2007, mais depuis, je pense que OOo est plus facile  prendre en main que MSO avec leur fichu bandeau de m**de ! ::aie::

----------


## The_badger_man

> Heu, c'tait peut-tre vrai avant Office 2007, mais depuis, je pense que OOo est plus facile  prendre en main que MSO avec leur fichu bandeau de m**de !


Question de point de vue. Personnellement je trouve qu'on accde plus rapidement  des fonctionnalits qui se trouvaient auparavant dans d'obscures sous-sous-sous menus.

----------


## Barsy

> Heu, c'tait peut-tre vrai avant Office 2007, mais depuis, je pense que OOo est plus facile  prendre en main que MSO avec leur fichu bandeau de m**de !


Au contraire, le bandeau est beaucoup plus simple d'utilisation. Avant qu'il n'existe,  chaque fois qu'il me fallait trouver une fonctionnalit, il fallait aller au fin fond d'un sous menu, ouvrir une fentre avec 4 onglets et trouver la petite case  cocher au fond  droite...

Maintenant, tout ce qui est ncessaire est accessible  un seul clic de souris. a change vraiment la vie !

----------


## Churay

> Quelle tirade!!


J'avais du retard...  :;): 




> Effectivement, il faut dans ce type de choix faire une analyse de ce qui est fait, de ce qui est ncessaire, de ce que font les options proposes et du rapport qualit/prix de chacune (en tenant compte de tous les lments). Mais cela c'est le lot de toute dcision  prendre.
> Aprs chacun dcide en conscience et en fonction de ses spcificits.


On est d'accord e c'est bien ce ce sens que je formulais, qu'avant d'apporter une rponse, il faut peut-tre se poser un certains nombre de questions...




> OOo est gratuit, mais MSO a VBA.


L'API d'OOo est accessible assez aisment, sous rserve d'un investissement pour l'aprhender.
Cela dit, dbarquer sur MSO/VBA demande aussi un investissement.
Et dans les deux cas, il sera plus ou moins important en fonction de l'acquis avec lequel on dbarque...




> Hum... j'ai pas bien suivi... en gros MSO bien que majoritaire n'es pas aussi bon que OOo ?


Je relve juste un fait : dire que MSO est majoritaire n'est pas une preuve en soi d'une supriorit quelconque. 




> se n'est pas parce que on est en version 13/14/15 ect que le produit et forcement meilleurs qu'un produit 1.0...
> sa c'est plus du marketing qu'autre chose...


On peut tre d'accord, mais les 3.x, mme en incluant les x et l'hritage n'avoisinent pas les 13/14/15.
Dans cette succession de versions, il y a quand mme eu des modifications, qui me semblent-il taient prsentes comme des amliorations. De nouvelles versions, quoi... Pas que du marketing; non ?
Ou alors c'est affirmer que les nouvelles versions n'apportent pas grand chose en dehors des licences  payer au plus grand plaisir de Bilou... Il faut choisir.




> le problme c'est qu'ici peut de gens on dj fait un gros dveloppement sous OOo et MSO, donc beaucoup parle de chose qu'ils ne connaissent absolument pas.


C'tait aussi un peu le sens de ma raction face  de grandes dclarations premptoires.




> J'ai vraiment l'impression que tu n'a jamais fait un gros dveleppement sous Access.


Gagn et  ma grande dfaveur : il n'est pas dans mes intentions que a change. 
J'ai la prtention ou la navet (au choix, voire les deux) de croire qu'il existe d'autres alternatives  Access.




> Access dans ses condition, c'est juste un moyen d'accder au donnes et de faire de requte.


S'il s'agit d'accder aux donnes pour une requte, je persiste : Access n'est pas la seule alternative.




> La rponse et oui et non.
> c'est vraiment du cas par cas.
> dans certaine condition, il est vraiment impossible pour une entreprise de se sparer totalement d'Office.


On est d'accord, d'o : le *sous rserve de poser aussi les questions* .../... termin par *Entre autres...*




> JohnPetrucci
> 2. OOo ne propose pas de solutions comme MOSS ou Infopath, ou encore Outlook, qui font pourtant partie de la suite Office, destine aux entreprises. Pour les entreprises ayant besoin de cette solution, OOo n'est pas absolument pas envisageable.


Voir ci-dessus.
Et je ne faisais allusion qu'au plus annonc pour Outlook comme tant la preuve irrfutable de la supriorit de MSO (y'a aussi le fait qu'on peut faire des dessins avec Word non.. oki : c'est un troll lanc dans la dmo), que je perois,  tort certainement  vos yeux, comme une immense faille avant tout. Mais bon : si c'tait la seule... Donc une de plus ou une de moins...
Et il est vrai, que l'exploitation des failles n'est pas toujours  la porte du bidouilleur lambda... Dont acte ! 




> Que dire de tes comparaisons ridicules de numro de version...


Rpondu plus haut, il y avait aussi la notion de temps sous-entendue, des moyens mis en oeuvre, mais peu importe...
Et je reconnais ! cela relevait aussi du troll (j'essaie de me mettre au diapason  :;): )

----------


## GanYoshi

Pour rsumer les cinq pages :
Open Office peut remplacer Microsoft Office sans problme sauf pour ceux qui utilisent des fonctionnalits de M$ Office non prsentes dans Open Office.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

une chose est sure :
M$ a plus  perdre que ses comptiteurs n'ont  gagner

La suite bureautique, c'est un peu comme le thon rouge, une fois qu'on a tout puis, ben y'en a plus !

Personne ne peut dire combien de milliard pse ce march en 2010 mais il est facile de conclure que le budget bureautique personnelle de m. tout le monde a chut drastiquement.   Personnellement, je suis pass  OOo  cause de l'export aux formats .html et .pdf !  Ce ne me semble pas plus futile que de savoir si je doubleclique dans une liste d'outlook plutot que connecter un cloud-truc-qui-tue

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Question de point de vue. Personnellement je trouve qu'on accde plus rapidement  des fonctionnalits qui se trouvaient auparavant dans d'obscures sous-sous-sous menus.





> Au contraire, le bandeau est beaucoup plus simple d'utilisation. Avant qu'il n'existe,  chaque fois qu'il me fallait trouver une fonctionnalit, il fallait aller au fin fond d'un sous menu, ouvrir une fentre avec 4 onglets et trouver la petite case  cocher au fond  droite...
> 
> Maintenant, tout ce qui est ncessaire est accessible  un seul clic de souris. a change vraiment la vie !


Ben, ce sont vos avis personnel, permettez-moi d'en avoir un autre !  :;): 




> Pour rsumer les cinq pages :
> Open Office peut remplacer Microsoft Office sans problme sauf pour ceux qui utilisent des fonctionnalits de M$ Office non prsentes dans Open Office.


Tu vois, quand tu veux, tu peux tre constructif !   ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> L'API d'OOo est accessible assez aisment, sous rserve d'un investissement pour l'aprhender.
> Cela dit, dbarquer sur MSO/VBA demande aussi un investissement.
> Et dans les deux cas, il sera plus ou moins important en fonction de l'acquis avec lequel on dbarque...


ce n'est pas l'investissement de dpart qui me gne, c'est les possibilits...
ayant fait un peu de dveloppement sous Base et des trs gros sous Access, je peut de dire que ses 2 produits ne sont absolument pas comparable. (et encore je bosse sous Access 2003  :;):  )





> Gagn et  ma grande dfaveur : il n'est pas dans mes intentions que a change. 
> J'ai la prtention ou la navet (au choix, voire les deux) de croire qu'il existe d'autres alternatives  Access.
> 
> S'il s'agit d'accder aux donnes pour une requte, je persiste : Access n'est pas la seule alternative.


Si on se limite a un accs aux donnes, oui y'a des alternatives  Access, mais se limit a cela c'est pass a cot de beaucoup des fonctionnalit offerte par le produit.
Apres si Base suffit  tes besoin, je vois pas pourquoi tu ne t'en servirai pas.
 :;):  mais encore une fois Access va beaucoup plus loin.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft critique  nouveau OpenOffice.org*
*La nouvelle suite d'Oracle serait-elle devenue dangereuse pour Office 2010 ?*


En dbut d'annes, Microsoft avait sorti une srie de vidos plus ou moins comparatives (et objectivement rates) pour critiquer la concurrence et dmolir les Google Apps et OpenOffice.org.

Puis plus rien. Certainement parce que la qualit des arguments et leurs prsentations n'avaient pas pu rellement aider la promotion de Microsoft Office.

Mais avec le rachat de Sun par Oracle (et donc d'OpenOffice.org), Microsoft voit poindre  nouveau un concurrent potentiellement trs dangereux pour sa suite bureautique. Notamment sur le segment des PME, nouveau march cibl par Redmond.

Microsoft a donc dcid de ressortir une vido. Mais cette fois-ci, le numro 1 du march a appris de ses erreurs. Et le rsultat est tout sauf mauvais.

S'appuyant sur des tmoignages d'utilisateurs dus par OpenOffice.org qui sont revenus  la solution de Microsoft, on peut mme penser qu'elle saura convaincre certains dcideurs de ne pas aller voir ailleurs.

Ou en tout cas qu'elle compliquera un peu la tche des commerciaux d'Oracle, si ceux-ci venaient  essayer de placer leurs produits chez leurs clients (ce qui n'est semble-t-il pas encore  l'ordre du jour mais sait-on jamais).

Ou l'art de prendre les devants :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU[/ame]

----------


## Neko

Faut avouer que c'est une video trs bien faite. Je parle pas des arguments mais juste du style.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Faut avouer que c'est une video trs bien faite. Je parle pas des arguments mais juste du style.


C'est clair que la vido est bien faite. Et a ne m'tonnerait pas que certains trouvent ces arguments percutants, puisque c'est les mmes arguments que nous rabchent les fanboyzs M$ sur ce forum.  ::aie:: 

En mme temps ils pouvaient pas dire mieux, non franchement j'ai rien  redire sur cette publicit, a change des publicits windows seven. ^^

----------


## Invit

> Mais avec le rachat de Sun par Oracle (et donc d'OpenOffice.org), Microsoft voit poindre  nouveau un concurrent potentiellement trs dangereux pour sa suite bureautique. Notamment sur le segment des PME, nouveau march cibl par Redmond.


Microsoft avec Sharepoint et compagnie continuera  vendre Office, mais comme Oracle a la mme politique de vendre du tout en main pour l'applicatif, ce sera de plus en plus couteux pour Microsoft.
Pourtant avec Sharepoint, Office et la Business Intlligence (dans SQL server 2008) Microsoft est bien arm pour le march des PME, peut-tre que les PME ne sont pas au courant  ::aie::

----------


## kain_tn

Perso, je trouve la vido vraiment trs nulle:

Pour commencer, a me rappelle un sketch de Jamel DEBOUZE sur un reportage sur les cits (avec la musique inquitante, le camraman qui prend des angles de vue particuliers): en gros, tout est fait pour mettre l'utilisateur mal  l'aise en lui faisant ressentir le danger.

Ensuite ils commencent par: on a install Linux et a nous a cot trs cher. Sans entrer dans le dbat Windows/Linux (Mercis Louis Griffont de ne pas troller  ::mrgreen:: ), OpenOffice existe depuis longtemps pour Windows... Ils rabchent juste l'habituel l"open-source n'est pas gratuit" pour bien faire peur.

Puis les autres arguments sont du mme cr et ne sont franchement pas mieux. Ils les enchanent juste assez vite (et avec des critures dans tous les sens) pour que l'utilisateur ne puisse pas les rfuter de suite (on passe plus de temps  essayer de lire ces phrases bidon)

Le passage que je prfre est quand mme le "j'ai appel  l'aide le service IT et ils m'ont dit de passer sous Excel" :p (si une entreprise impose un soft, le service IT est quand mme tenu de supporter ce soft! Sans compter qu'il y a les collgues  ct...)

Bref, tout a pour dire que je dteste ce genre de publicit  l'amricaine o plutt que de vanter les possibilits d'un produit, on crache sur celui des concurrents (Cf. les pubs apple vs ms)

C'est tout simplement bas et sale. Une belle mentalit.

----------


## bubulemaster

Les plans coups rapides me rappelle Albator 84, que je comprennais  l'poque, et que j'y comprends rien maintenant.
Les arguments sont une succession de tautologie (exemple : problme de formatage avec un doc word ou de conversion sur un format ferm, macro non compatible).
Moi aussi dans ces cas l je passerais jamais aux voitures lectrique, GPL ou essence, a fonctionne pas quand je mets du gazol.  ::calim2::

----------


## MeTaLCaM

J'ai beau tre un fanboy de Microsoft, l franchement je trouve cette vido pourrie.

Autant je trouve la pub pour WP7 assez bien russie (contrairement aux pubs windows 7 et IE8), mais l je plussoie kain_tn pour le style de la vido  l'amricaine o on dirait que la fin du monde est proche.

Cependant, je dteste OOo juste au niveau de l'interoprabilit je trouve a d'accord avec eux. Moi j'ai eu un rapport de stage  faire, que j'avais fait sur open office et lors de l'impression chez l'imprimeur, horreur. (et pourtant je l'avais bien converti en doc).

Bref, cette vido est moyenne quand mme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

@kain_tn :  ::mouarf::  Tu vas pas aimer, mais je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Cette pub (mme si elle est bien faite du point de vue technique publicitaire - avec le fric qu'ils ont, a n'tonne personne, j'espre), n'apporte rien, et n'est pas raliste. Si des entreprises passent sous OpenOffice (et pour cela nul besoin en effet de passer sous Linux) c'est qu'ils ont t dcus par MSOffice, puisque ce sont les 2 seules suites bureautiques du march. 

Je pense qu'Oracle est actuellement le plus grand dtracteur d'OpenOffice, bien avant Microsoft !

----------


## Invit

Oui, ben disons que Ms enfonce le clou dans cette priode o son adversaire se trouve en position difficile avec la cission programme Libre-Office. Il tape donc sur un adversaire maintenant divis et se trouve donc de facto en position de force. 
Quant  l'argumentation elle s'apparente  du convenu et du dj vu.
C'est vrai aussi qu'Oracle par ses dernires dcisions a beaucoup aid Ms.

----------


## Ehma

en fait c'est toujours a le problme on montre Open Office du doigt parce qu'il n'est pas Microsoft Office.

Il est facile critiquer ses fiabilits de respect de sont format Microsoft.

Allons dans l'autre sens

Comment MS Office peut grer le format Ooo ?

J'utilise Ooo et MS Office rgulirement et il est certain qu'ils ont tout deux leurs points forts et leurs faiblesses.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Si des entreprises passent sous OpenOffice (et pour cela nul besoin en effet de passer sous Linux) c'est qu'ils ont t dcus par MSOffice, puisque ce sont les 2 seules suites bureautiques du march.


Cette affirmation est en partie erron, as-tu pens aux questions de budgets ?

De plus je ne suis pas sr que l'avis du service informatique et des utilisateurs soit toujours pris en compte.

Philippe

----------


## Invit

> Moi j'ai eu un rapport de stage  faire, que j'avais fait sur open office et lors de l'impression chez l'imprimeur, horreur. (et pourtant je l'avais bien converti en doc).


En un mot : PDF   ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

> En un mot : PDF


+1

J'aime pas OOo pour plein de raisons(ergonomie(a c'est subjectif), langage de macros plus limit(a c'est objectif)), mais de possder en natif l'export PDF, c'est quand mme un gros plus.  ::ccool::

----------


## kain_tn

> @kain_tn :  Tu vas pas aimer, mais je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi.


Hahaha  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bonjour
> 
> Cette affirmation est en partie erron, as-tu pens aux questions de budgets ?


Pour avoir commenc  prparer cette migration (interrompu  cause des annonces d'Oracle), je dirais que le budget est ce qui a dcid, mais au vue des couts de migration, je ne suis pas sr que le retour sur investissement soit aussi grand qu'escompt !  :;): 




> De plus je ne suis pas sr que l'avis du service informatique et des utilisateurs soit toujours pris en compte.
> 
> Philippe


a c'est clair aussi. Mme si dans le cas de ma boite, le SI (c a d moi  ::mouarf::  )  approuver et mme pousser dans cette voie.
(n'en dplaise aux personnes pensant que je suis oppos au libre)

Mais je me rends compte que... oulala.  ::oops:: 
Excuses-moi. Tu as raison !  ::ave::

----------


## seblutfr

> +1
> 
> J'aime pas OOo pour plein de raisons(ergonomie(a c'est subjectif), langage de macros plus limit(a c'est objectif)), mais de possder en natif l'export PDF, c'est quand mme un gros plus.


Ca l'tait sans doute  une poque, c'est un peu prim maintenant : la majorit des suites du march proposent cette option.

Office ne l'a pas propos nativement avec la version 2007  cause d'Adobe (le plug-in gratuit tait tlchargeable pour pallier a), c'est maintenant inclus d'office dans la version 2010.

----------


## trenton

> Cependant, je dteste OOo juste au niveau de l'interoprabilit


C'est quoi pour toi l'interoprabilit ?

----------


## Alcore

Avez-vous regard la vido?

Certains arguments de MS sont simplement... spectaculaire
Open Office ne sais pas executer de macros MicrosoftOpen office n'est pas totalement compatible avec les formats microsoftOpen office n'a pas l'interface des applications de Microsoft
...

Rsum:
Pourquoi Open Office est moins bien que MS OFFICE? -> parce que Open Office n'est pas MS Office.  
Ca c'est de l'argymentaire qui tient la route...  
Comment prsuposer qu'on est les meilleurs...

J'ai connu pas mal de socits qui ont installs des solutions Microsoft sur tous leur parcs.  Elles taient ensuites lis  Microsoft et devaient bien souvent racheter des M-a-j ds que MS dcidait de mettre  jour SQL Server, Exchange server...

PI: ceux qui disent que les formats de MS sont standards, je rappelle que c'est des organismes spcifiques qui dcident de ce qui est standard (IEEE, ISO, ...)

MS  pltot pour objectif de crer des formats ferms, d'obtenir le monopole et d'avancer le fait de ce monopole comme tant un standard.

----------


## Neko

> Avez-vous regard la vido?
> 
> Certains arguments de MS sont simplement... spectaculaire
> Open Office ne sais pas executer de macros MicrosoftOpen office n'est pas totalement compatible avec les formats microsoftOpen office n'a pas l'interface des applications de Microsoft
> ...
> 
> Rsum:
> Pourquoi Open Office est moins bien que MS OFFICE? -> parce que Open Office n'est pas MS Office.  
> Ca c'est de l'argymentaire qui tient la route...  
> ...


C'est pourtant un argumentaire qui va trs largement tenir la route pour une entreprise.
Open Office ne sais pas executer de macros Microsoft
-Si tu lui dit qu'elle va devoir modifier ses anciens fichiersOpen office n'est pas totalement compatible avec les formats microsoft
-Qu'elle ne pourra plus forcement lire les fichiers de ses fournisseurs/clientsOpen office n'a pas l'interface des applications de Microsoft
-Qu'elle va devoir faire faire  ses employers une formation.

----------


## Invit

Et c'est reparti.... ::calim2::

----------


## air-dex

Mme si l'argumentaire de la video est creux, il reflte bien la ralit : OOo n'arrive pas  la cheville d'Office, surtout avec le tableur Calc qui est du niveau de celui du regrett Works. Seul OOo Write peut tre dclar comme tant  peu prs correct.

En tout cas, si a pouvait faire ragir Oracle pour qu'ils nous balancent un OOo 4 (par rupture avec le 3 actuel) rvolutionnaire qui aurait le mrite de faire voler la mouette au moins aussi haut que le papillon. Ils en sont capables et je vois mal Larry Ellison ne pas aller livrer bataille  Microsoft sur l'un de ses deux prs carrs sachant ce qu'il a dans les mains.

----------


## Invit

Ca serait marrant de voir un problme d'go nous pondre une suite logiciel  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.




> La question "OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Word" n'a pas de sens, si on ne dfini pas le contexte dans lequel on la pose.
> [...]
> Cot ergonomie, je pense que Word est quand mme un gros cran au dessus.


Tout  fait d'accord ...

Pour le ct ergonomique et pour certaines fonctionnalits comme les macros, la suite Office est fonctionnellement suprieur  OpenOffice.org. Cependant pour l'utilisation qu'en font une majorit d'utilisateur, OOo pourrait largement convenir ... 

Bref, au lieu de critiquer l'une ou l'autre de ces suites, il faut tout simplement choisir (en restant dans le cadre de la lgalit bien entendu) entre ne pas payer et avoir les fonctionnalits, d'une suite bureautique multiplateforme, suffisantes pour une majorit d'utilisateur ou bien payer et avoir une suite bureautique un peu plus ergonomique, avec des fonctionnalits plus avances. Et aucun de ces choix n'est absurde.




> Open office n'est pas totalement compatible avec les formats microsoft


Et MS Office est-il totalement compatible avec les formats d'OOo ? Cet argument n'est pas recevable. Un fichier commenc avec OpenOffice.org peut rencontrer des problmes de formatage similaires en tant import sur MS Office ...

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## psychadelic

> Je pense que si MS Office est leader c'est tous simplement qu'il est le meilleur.


Tu es victime du marketing de Microsoft.

Par exemple,pour avoir travaill sur Lotus Improv (machine Next), je trouve qu'Excel est une vraie daube.

Quant  Word n'en parlons pas; Nisus lui est 100 fois suprieur.

Pour ceux qui voudraient se faire une ide de ce qu'tait Improv:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_Improv
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantrix
http://www.quantrix.com/


Ce n'est jamais le meilleur produit qui s'impose sur les marchs, mais ceux qui on eu le meillleur marketing.

Sinon le BetaMax se serait impos face au VHS, et les exemples ne manquent pas.

Quant  l'interoprabilit de MS Office, laissez moi rire, ou alors expliquez moi comment injecter proprement des donnes dans une feuille Excel depuis une base MySQL avec du PHP... et encore, mme en C# je ne crois pas que ce soit trs propre...  ::roll::

----------


## wokerm

je ne vois pas ou est le mal de faire un comparatif de produit pour vendre le sien , en plus c'est une ralit microsoft office est le meilleur au monde 
la seule suite qui rivalise avec ce produit c'est google aps 
perso j'opte pour microsoft office c'est la meilleure suite au monde  ::ccool::

----------


## psychadelic

Si encore c'tait un comparatif...
Du reste on imagine mal Microsoft annoncer le contraire.

Nous avons fait des tests intensifs chez Microsoft, on a compar MS Office et Open Office, et finalement, il s'avre que Open Office est bien meilleur, alors on va faire de la pub pour bien l'expliquer.  ::mrgreen:: 

et pour reprendre le titre de la News :
*OpenOffice.org peut-il remplacer Microsoft Office ? Oui, rpond Microsoft dans une nouvelle vido*

----------


## mehdidc

Est-ce que c'est lgal de faire ce genre de Pub ?

----------


## The_badger_man

> Est-ce que c'est lgal de faire ce genre de Pub ?


La publicit comparative n'est pas interdite aux USA (si tu voyais ce que Pepsi et Coca se foutent sur la gueule...).

----------


## yoyo88

> Tu es victime du marketing de Microsoft.
> 
> Par exemple,pour avoir travaill sur Lotus Improv (machine Next), je trouve qu'Excel est une vraie daube.
> 
> Quand  Word n'en parlons pas; Nisus lui est 100 fois suprieur.


Attention a ne pas sortir ma phrase du contexte.
on netait sur un comparatif OpenOffice/Office et l'on parlait des macro et autres possibilits via macro/procdure VBA.
Donc oui je persiste et je signe, Office et tout simplement meilleurs qu'Openoffice a bien des niveau surtout niveau macro.





> Quand  l'interoprabilit de MS Office, laissez moi rire, ou alors expliquez moi comment injecter proprement des donnes dans une feuille Excel depuis une base MySQL avec du PHP... et encore, mme en C# je ne crois pas que ce soit trs propre...


depuis PHP je sais pas ([HS]et je m'en fou  ::aie:: [/HS]), mais en .net y'a aucun problme. 
De plus, je suis pas convaincu que sa soit plus facile a faire dans les autres format...  ::roll:: 

et puis pour se qui est injection, extraction,requtes et autres traitement, il ne faut oublier Access qui peut largement suffire dans la majorit des cas.

----------


## MeTaLCaM

> C'est quoi pour toi l'interoprabilit ?


Je ne parlais pas d'interoprabilit dans le sens premier du terme (oui peut-tre qu'il n'existe pas d'autres sens), mais c'tait pour faire court en voulant dire : on convertit en doc, et on l'ouvre avec un "vrai" MS Word, c'est souvent la merde.

En tout cas, a l'tait en 2007 quand j'ai du crire mon rapport.
Et au passage pour le fait de convertir en PDF,  l'poque je n'tais pas spcialement au courant que c'tait un standard pour l'impression (je l'ai appris effectivement  ce moment l).

Enfin rsultat, pour quelqu'un de non initi, c'est vite galre.
Et j'aurais tendance  dire (non ce n'est pas un troll ou un sujet  dbat) que gnralement (et malheureusement), bien souvent on se rend compte que les logiciels libres / gratuits sont bien souvent inadapts aux utilisateurs "lambda".

Et comme beaucoup de personne (y compris en entreprise), j'utiliserai toujours word, tout simplement car c'est ce que tout le monde utilise et qu'utiliser autre chose pour avoir la mme chose (ok c'est payant mais personnellement je ne le paie pas) et bien je n'en voit pas l'utilit  part dire "regardez moi j'suis un rebelle j'utilise ubuntu et open office pour pas faire comme tout le monde". Attention je ne gnraliste pas (donc inutile de sortir "nan mais attend moi c'est pas du tout pour a", ou bien "nan mais t'as rien compris", je connais rellement des personnes comme a)

----------


## dams78

J'ai pas vu la pub mais d'aprs vos commentaires il y a un truc qui me fait toujours rire, c'est lhypocrisie qui en ressort. En gros Microsoft essaye de dmonter OpenOffice.org en disant, je caricature "c'est de la merde". Mais tant donn leur position de leader si OpenOffice.org est si mauvais que a pourquoi est ce qu'ils s'embtent  faire une publicit? Ou alors ils ont vraiment trop d'argent  ne pas savoir quoi en faire...

----------


## Haseo86

En gros, ils nous disent que les gens prfrent MSOffice parce qu'ils en ont l'habitude... donc ils ont t incapables de s'adapter, sans aucune information sur la priode de temps dont on parle ni les postes concerns. C'est sr que si on parle de secrtaires dans le genre de celles qui utilisent Excel pour faire de la mise en page, et qu'ils leur ont laiss un jour pour dcouvrir OpenOffice, elles taient forcment heureuses de retourner  leur bon vieux Office...

Quant au discours sur le cot de l'open-source et l'absence d'aide, c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi primaire que de dclarer qu'il n'y a pas d'aide pour OpenOffice, et en plus je dteste les gars dont la philosophie est que "tout  un cot".




> Et comme beaucoup de personne (y compris en entreprise), j'utiliserai toujours word, tout simplement car c'est ce que tout le monde utilise et qu'utiliser autre chose pour avoir la mme chose (ok c'est payant mais personnellement je ne le paie pas)


Voil, tu utilises Word pour faire comme tout le monde, et tu t'en fous parce que tu ne le paies pas... En gros tu prfres soit utiliser un logiciel pirat, soit faire payer une licence par quelqu'un d'autre, juste pour tre un bon mouton, alors que tu pourrais avoir la mme chose gratuitement et lgalement, avec le support d'une communeaut.

----------


## yoyo88

> En gros, ils nous disent que les gens prfrent MSOffice parce qu'ils en ont l'habitude... donc ils ont t incapables de s'adapter, sans aucune information sur la priode de temps dont on parle ni les postes concerns. C'est sr que si on parle de secrtaires dans le genre de celles qui utilisent Excel pour faire de la mise en page, et qu'ils leur ont laiss un jour pour dcouvrir OpenOffice, elles taient forcment heureuses de retourner  leur bon vieux Office...


certains argument font quand mme mouche pour une entreprise. les macro pas compatible, sa signifie beaucoup de travail a effectuer pour migrs.






> Voil, tu utilises Word pour faire comme tout le monde, et tu t'en fous parce que tu ne le paies pas... En gros tu prfres soit utiliser un logiciel pirat, soit faire payer une licence par quelqu'un d'autre, juste pour tre un bon mouton,


un bon gros +1!!







> alors que tu pourrais avoir la mme chose gratuitement et lgalement, avec le support d'une communeaut.


La mme chose  ::aie:: , faut pas abuser non plus...

et puis le support de la communaut... avec Office ta le support de Microsoft plus le support des trs nombreux utilisateurs...

bref l'argumentaire de la communaut est aussi valable pour la suite de microsoft.

----------


## Haseo86

> certains argument font quand mme mouche pour une entreprise. les macro pas compatible, sa signifie beaucoup de travail a effectuer pour migrs.


Fallait utiliser OpenOffice ds le dpart  ::): ) 




> et puis le support de la communaut... avec Office ta le support de Microsoft plus le support des trs nombreux utilisateurs...
> 
> bref l'argumentaire de la communaut est aussi valable pour la suite de microsoft.


Sauf que l'crasante majorit des utilisateurs en dehors des entreprises ont certainement une version pirate, donc le support de Microsoft, ils peuvent pas trop compter dessus. 

Aprs dans les entreprises, il doit y avoir au moins une personne qualifie capable de rpondre aussi prcisment et plus rapidement que Microsoft, et qui serait tout aussi qualifie pour dpanner des gens sur OpenOffice avec la formation adquate. ...Sauf dans les 3 entreprises qui sont passes sur OpenOffice sans rflchir juste en se disant "on va mettre un truc gratuit", qui sont par ailleurs les 3 entreprises que Microsoft a interview pour sa vido.

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps, c'est aussi pour implanter Office dans les entreprises que Microsoft  laisser les particuliers utiliser de faon plus ou moins lgale sa suite bureautique. Etant donn qu'au moment ou Office est sorti c'tait environs la seule suite bureautique valable, c'tait tactiquement bien jou, et a maintiens une situation en l'tat  l'heure actuelle. Aprs 20ans d'historique sous la suite Office, c'est compliqu d'en sortir, surtout que l'interoprabilit est, peut-tre, volontairement limit pour empcher ce passage  l'Open-source. C'est pas trs "louable", mais c'est bien pens ^^

----------


## Haseo86

> En mme temps, c'est aussi pour implanter Office dans les entreprises que Microsoft  laisser les particuliers utiliser de faon plus ou moins lgale sa suite bureautique. Etant donn qu'au moment ou Office est sorti c'tait environs la seule suite bureautique valable, c'tait tactiquement bien jou, et a maintiens une situation en l'tat  l'heure actuelle. Aprs 20ans d'historique sous la suite Office, c'est compliqu d'en sortir, surtout que l'interoprabilit est, peut-tre, volontairement limit pour empcher ce passage  l'Open-source. C'est pas trs "louable", mais c'est bien pens ^^


C'est sr que stratgiquement parlant, Microsoft est bon. La encore, cette vido va retenir ceux qui hsitaient  passer au libre, et faire revenir ceux qui viennent juste d'y passer et qui galrent, suite  ces fameuses annes d'utilisation exclusive d'Office. 

Mais cette vido ne fera galement que renforcer la conviction des utilisateurs du libre de ne pas tomber dans la "facilit" Microsoft. Parce qu'il faut bien l'avouer, cette vido ne dmontre absolument rien d'autre que la langue de bois et la prtention de Microsoft.

----------


## psychadelic

> depuis PHP je sais pas ([HS]et je m'en fou [/HS]), mais en .net y'a aucun problme. 
> De plus, je suis pas convaincu que sa soit plus facile a faire dans les autres format... 
> 
> et puis pour se qui est injection, extraction,requtes et autres traitement, il ne faut oublier Access qui peut largement suffire dans la majorit des cas.


Mme aujourd'huin une base Access de plus de  10.000 entres (c'est unminimum en compta) finit par planter au bout de 3/4 ans, mme si entretient la base. 
J'ai eu plusieurs fois le cas, et mme les mecs de Microsoft n'ont rien pus faire les 2 fois ou il sont venu.

Injecter des donnes dans une feuille Excel ( partage sur un serveur IIS) est loin d'tre une opration simple.

Les documents Open Office sont dans un format ouvert : ODT (format XML) et il existe des librairies en PHP pour toutes sortes de manipulations.

Je me trompe peut tre, mais j'ai l'impression que l'interropabilit chez microsoft se rsume  la seule galaxie des produits Microsoft, ce qui tout de mme restreint.


Mais pour tre sincre, mme si j'cris des macros sur Open Office, je regrette tous les jours Nisus, et encore plus Improv.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Mme aujourd'huin une base Access de plus de  10.000 entres (c'est unminimum en compta) finit par planter au bout de 3/4 ans, mme si entretient la base.


C'est un peu rducteur comme remarque, de par mon exprience, je peux te dire que 3 bases faites avec Access 2000 et qui ont 9 ans avec un nombre d'entres suprieures fonctionnent dans mon ancienne boite sans soucis, et il n'y a plus personnes pour les maintenir.

Quand tu parles inter polarit,  on peut faire des choses  partir du pack Office vers Ooo : http://silkyroad.developpez.com/VBA/PiloterOpenOffice/

Philippe

----------


## The_badger_man

> Les documents Open Office sont dans un format ouvert : ODT (format XML) et il existe des librairies en PHP pour toutes sortes de manipulations.


Pareil pour les nouveaux formats Office Open XML.

----------


## yoyo88

> Mme aujourd'huin une base Access de plus de  10.000 entres (c'est unminimum en compta) finit par planter au bout de 3/4 ans, mme si entretient la base.
> J'ai eu plusieurs fois le cas, et mme les mecs de Microsoft n'ont rien pus faire les 2 fois ou il sont venu.


Je sais par exprience sous Access, que les plantage sont du a une mauvaise programmation. 
(oui si on laisse un stagiaire faire un basse Access, on rcupre un boulot de stagiaire...)

en plus 10.000 entres... pour commencer a mettre a mal Access tu peut multiplier se chiffre facilement par 50 et encore sa tourne encore relativement bien si l'on sais si prendre.

Les 3/4 du temps lorsqu'un basse access tourne mal, c'est parce que elle est mal utiliser. 
le reste c'est qu'elle est utiliser pour un fonctionnement qui ne lui conviens pas.






> Injecter des donnes dans une feuille Excel ( partage sur un serveur IIS) est loin d'tre une opration simple.


Comme je les dit, en php je ne sais pas. mais en .net je vois pas le souci, du moins je pense qu'il n'y a pas plus de problme qu'avec d'autres format.




> Les documents Open Office sont dans un format ouvert : ODT (format XML) et il existe des librairies en PHP pour toutes sortes de manipulations.
> 
> Je me trompe peut tre, mais j'ai l'impression que l'interropabilit chez microsoft se rsume  la seule galaxie des produits Microsoft, ce qui tout de mme restreint.


je suis pratiquement sur que tu trouvera une librairie pour office pour php. le contraire serrai plus qu tonnant sachant que Office est la suite bureautique la plus utiliser dans les entreprises. 




> Mais pour tre sincre, mme si j'cris des macros sur Open Office, je regrette tous les jours Nisus, et encore plus Improv.


en mme temps les macros d'Open office...  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Pareil pour les nouveaux formats Office Open XML.


A les entendre, OOo aurait tout invent et MSO n'aurait fait que copier. Cependant, on se demande pourquoi OOo ressemble encore  la version 2000 de son concurrent...
On peut quand mme reconnaitre le fait que, de tous les produits de Microsoft, le meilleur reste quand mme Office, que ce soit en terme d'innovations, de fonctionnalits, d'interface...

----------


## Lyche

> A les entendre, OOo aurait tout invent et MSO n'aurait fait que copier. Cependant, on se demande pourquoi OOo ressemble encore  la version 2000 de son concurrent...
> On peut quand mme reconnaitre le fait que, de tous les produits de Microsoft, le meilleur reste quand mme Office, que ce soit en terme d'innovations, de fonctionnalits, d'interface...


Ha bon? je pensais au contraire que Microsoft ne faisait que copier ses concurrents.. C'est un argument que je lis tous les jours pourtant...  ::koi::  On m'aurait mentis alors  :8O:

----------


## Haseo86

> Je sais par exprience sous Access, que les plantage sont du a une mauvaise programmation. 
> (oui si on laisse un stagiaire faire un basse Access, on rcupre un boulot de stagiaire...)
> 
> en plus 10.000 entres... pour commencer a mettre a mal Access tu peut multiplier se chiffre facilement par 50 et encore sa tourne encore relativement bien si l'on sais si prendre.


Certes 90% des erreurs en programmation ont lieu entre la chaise et l'cran, mais les 10% qui restent sont des  des produits Microsoft... Evidemment j'xagre, mais rappelons tout de mme qu'Access n'est qu'un ersatz de base de donnes, faire des tests sous Access d'accord, grer des donnes d'entreprises, a relve de l'inconscience.

----------


## yoyo88

> Certes 90% des erreurs en programmation ont lieu entre la chaise et l'cran, mais les 10% qui restent sont des  des produits Microsoft...


problme du a Microsoft dans Access? la bonne blague.






> Evidemment j'xagre, mais rappelons tout de mme qu'Access n'est qu'un ersatz de base de donnes, faire des tests sous Access d'accord, grer des donnes d'entreprises, a relve de l'inconscience.


c'est bon de voir que j'arrive a vivre de mon inconscience!
Se genre d'argument me fait bien rire, sa montre juste une total mconnaissance d' Access.

Mon plus gros projet sous Access c'est la ralisation d'un CRM. Et croit moi, il tourne mieux que certains CRM vendu dans le commerce fait avec une base et un langage plus "pro".

----------


## Barsy

> Certes 90% des erreurs en programmation ont lieu entre la chaise et l'cran, mais les 10% qui restent sont des  des produits Microsoft... Evidemment j'xagre, mais rappelons tout de mme qu'Access n'est qu'un ersatz de base de donnes, faire des tests sous Access d'accord, grer des donnes d'entreprises, a relve de l'inconscience.


J'ai dj vu des entreprises qui se servaient de tableaux Excel comme base de donnes, et faut voir la tronche des tableaux. Stocks sur des rpertoires partags et modifis  la main directement dans la table par les utilisateurs, avec parfois de jolies macros qui transforment tout a en usine  gaz.
Les entreprises font parfois des choix simplement pour faire des conomies, mais cela ne signifie pas que ce sont les bons, ni qu'elles feront des conomies d'ailleurs.

Et je rappelle que le SGBD de Microsoft s'appelle SQL Server et non pas Access.

----------


## SurferIX

J'aimerai que vous m'expliquiez l'intrt de cette video si Microsoft ne se sentait pas menac. Pourquoi feraient-ils a ? Toute l'administration Franaise a migr sur OpenOffice, aprs que toute la gendarmere Franaise ait migr avec succs sur OpenOffice. Et c'est pour suivre ce grand mouvement qui commence dj en Allemagne, ou la totalit de leur administration est dj sur OpenOffice.

Alors je me permets de demander vraiment : pourquoi, si Microsoft ne se sentait pas menac, aurait-il utilis du temps, et de l'argent pour faire une vido aussi longue avec un aussi grand montage ? Je ne vous suis pas.

Pour reprendre la citation de Zdnet :


"D'abord ils vous ignoreront
Ensuite ils se moqueront de vous
Ensuite ils vous combattront
Enfin, vous aurez gagn"

Gandhi




> Nisus est 100 fois suprieur  Word.


Merci pour l'info je ne connaissais pas et a ma l'air sacrment puissant, enfin quelque chose de nouveau  me mettre sous la dent !




> Ce n'est jamais le meilleur produit qui s'impose sur les marchs, mais ceux qui on eu le meillleur marketing.


Tu as parfaitement rsum la ralit concrte sur tous les terrains : si a avait t le meilleur produit qui avait rellement t sur le march, nous serions tous sur AmigaOS. Non non c'est pas un troll... c'est juste qu' l'poque c'tait le meilleur toutes catgories confondues, et que le ct marketing a tellement foir, que tout a foir... idem pour Delphi : mme aujourd'hui c'est toujours le RAD le plus rapide du march (Visual Studio a toujours 10 ans de retard en comparaison, pareil pour Zend Studio) et pourtant... le ct marketing est tellement bidon que je ne me leurre pas : il est destin  disparaitre...  ::cry:: 

Enfin, pour finir srement mon dernier post ici : selon les besoins, on n'a pas besoin du pack Office, point barre, ou  l'inverse, on en a obligatoirement besoin, c'est juste qu'il faut s'adapter aux besoins.

Les avis sont partags sur le bandeau : moi je le trouve droutant mais pas bidon, a change, c'est tout. A l'inverse, ma femme (ing qualit), son patron (directeur de site), le directeur de fabrication et deux ouvriers ont pass presque une heure devant un PC  chercher "Fichier => Enregistrer sous". Vridique. Alors question production... les avis sont partags  :;): 
Et d'un autre ct, mme si OOo parait parfois droutant (pour moi) c'est surtout qu'il ne se comporte pas de la mme faon que Word. Mais en y repensant bien, c'est qu'il se comporte de faon tout  fait logique, et mme qu'il empche (je n'ai plus l'exemple en tte) d'avoir un document compltement pourri et mal form. Vous avez dj essay de prendre un document Word o le type a tap 45 fois sur entre pour sauter de page, a insr des dessins  un endroit qu'il a dplac (glisser-dplacer avec la souris) 10 pages plus haut ? Quand vous effacez le texte sur la dixime page en bas, c'est le dessin 10 pages plus haut qui disparait... vous trouvez a logique ? Bah c'est du Word. C'est impossible  faire sur OOo. Ca va vous nerver si vous essayez de le faire : le type qui a fait ce document, si on le met sur OOo, il pte un cble, c'est sr, alors que pourtant OOo est bien plus logique :  le dessin sera physiquement dplac et tout se dcalera de manire "cohrente", mme si a ne fonctionnera pas comme vous en aviez l'habitude sur Word... Enfin bon, j'aime tellement mieux OOo sur certains points ! Et j'avoue que l'export PDF est trop (x15) pratique !
En pratique je fais comme mes OS : dual boot  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> J'ai dj vu des entreprises qui se servaient de tableaux Excel comme base de donnes, et faut voir la tronche des tableaux. Stocks sur des rpertoires partags et modifis  la main directement dans la table par les utilisateurs, avec parfois de jolies macros qui transforment tout a en usine  gaz.
> Les entreprises font parfois des choix simplement pour faire des conomies, mais cela ne signifie pas que ce sont les bons, ni qu'elles feront des conomies d'ailleurs.
> 
> Et je rappelle que le SGBD de Microsoft s'appelle SQL Server et non pas Access.


entirement d'accord, je tiens juste a signaler qu'access est souvant vu comme une SGBD, a tord.
La raison de la mauvaise rputation d'access c'est que les applications sont gnralement mal faite (gnralement fait par le stagiaire commercial a que l'on a envoyer un l'info pour une raison obscure... ) et/ou utiliser a des fins ou Access n'es clairement pas la bonne solution.

----------


## el_slapper

En fait, a ne vise pas le mme public. Un utilisateur avan aura besoin de la puissance des macros MSO. Mais tout le monde en-a-t-il besoin? Il semblerait que non, au vu des choix de la gendarmerie. MOI, j'en ai besoin. Mais qu'OOo ne me convienne pas ne signifie pas qu'il ne convienne  personne.

----------


## youri89

La vido de Microsoft est peut tre mauvaise, elle utilise des arguments faux, bidons... mais elle touche ou a fait mal.

J'utilise personnellement oOo et Office.

Mais au bureau, on utilise Office car 99% de nos partenaires utilisent office et donc les envois rceptions de fichiers sont plus faciles (surtout que 90% de nos partenaires ne savent pas sauvegarder sous un autre format que .doc et .xls)

J'ai oOo sur mon poste pour ouvrir les quelques trs rares documents qu'on reoit sous un format oOo.

J'ai essay de passer sous oOo sur les postes utilisateurs. 
Toutes les mises en pages des doc words taient  refaire, les macros excel et les dv sous Access. 
On a des applis qui datent de Access 1.1 qui tait  l'poque l'outil le plus adapt pour des PME (puisqu'il faut pas dire que c'est un SGBD  :;): ) dont un logiciel de gestion de prestation d'activits sportives dvelopp en 1994-1996 et MAJ depuis suivant les diffrentes versions d'Access.

Lorsque j'ai rendu mon rapport, la rponse de la direction a t simple  
- entre le temps  passer  migrer les documents d'Office  oOo, la perte de rendement le temps que les gens s'habituent  oOo, les problmes de compatibilits avec nos partenaires-clients qui sont sous office...
- le prix d'une mise  jour d'Office Pro Open

On est rest sur Office 2003 (vu que comme pour Xp vs W7, les apports de Office 2007 n'taient tangibles pour nous) et on risque de passer sur Office 2010.


Aprs qui de oOo ou d'Office est meilleur ???

98 % des utilisateurs n'utiliseront jamais ces suites jusqu' en arriver aux limites pour pouvoir juger.
90% des utilisateurs jugent de l'ergonomie et dans ce monde format MS, Office sort vainqueur.
100 % des utilisateurs chez moi ont Office chez eux car maintenant le prix d'une licence Famille est tout  fait abordable. Donc il y a de la rsistance de la part du personnel  passer  oOo car ils sont perdus. (Et j'ai pas envie de passer mes We et mes soires  aller leur installer oOo chez eux et  faire la hot line pour qu'ils acceptent ensuite oOo au bureau).

Je suis persuad que oOo couvrirait 80 % de nos besoins. Il a les applis sous Access et les tableaux comptables et marketing sous Excel qu'on aurait du mal  passer sous oOo)

On subit la politique de MS qui est de formater ds le plus jeune age les gens  et jusque chez eux (Licence Education Nationale, Licence Assos, licence Etudiants, licence Famille) pour que les salaris exigent d'avoir Office au boulot.

----------


## yoyo88

> Enfin bon, j'aime tellement mieux OOo sur certains points ! Et j'avoue que l'export PDF est trop (x15) pratique !


l'enregistrement en pdf depuis office sa existe depuis office 2007...

----------


## trenton

> J'ai essay de passer sous oOo sur les postes utilisateurs. 
> Toutes les mises en pages des doc words taient  refaire, les macros excel et les dv sous Access.


Le cot de sortie est trs important, effectivement. C'est quelque chose qui est trop souvent nglig. C'est une trs bonne raison pour une entreprise qui doit faire un premier choix d'opter pour une solution libre, pour laquelle le cot de sortie est quasiment nul.

----------


## youri89

> Le cot de sortie est trs important, effectivement. C'est quelque chose qui est trop souvent nglig. C'est une trs bonne raison pour une entreprise qui doit faire un premier choix d'opter pour une solution libre, pour laquelle le cot de sortie est quasiment nul.


Ici le cout de sortie n'est pas li au cout d'acquisition du logiciel. Nos licences Open sont largement amorties depuis 6 ans.
Le cot de sortie est du temps salariale (ou de prestataire)  passer tous les documents Office vers une autre solution qu'elle soit gratuite ou payante.

On serait sous Openoffice et on passerait sous MS office, on aurait le mme souci vu que MS Office rcupre mal les documents Openoffice (c'est d'ailleurs pour a que j'ai sur le mme poste Office et OpenOffice suivant l'origine du document transmis).

Quand au premier choix, on est pas aussi libre que a. 

On devrait repartir de 0, pas sur qu'on choisisse oOo.
Qu'est ce qui est le plus rentable ? 

- un logiciel gratuit (sans parler de l'inconnu sur la gratuit d'OpenOffice avec Oracle) et devoir reconvertir tous les documents qu'on reoit et devoir expliquer aux clients au tlphone comme ouvrir un document oOo avec Office avec la perte de la mise en page... (sans parler des clients qui dtruisent la PJ car le document word qu'on leur a envoy tait sous disant  infest par un virus :  ::aie::  )
- un logiciel payant (avec les licences Open, c'est pas non plus la mer  boire) et compatible avec 99% de nos partenaires-clients

La licence, tu la payes une fois, le temps salariale, tu le payes chaque fois que tu reois des documents et que tu en envoies.  

Un grand compte ou une grande administration peut faire l'impasse sur cette compatibilit car il quipe l'ensemble des postes et en gnral les changes avec l'extrieur se font au format PDF ou d'autres standards. 

On se retrouve avec le choix de l'OS dans les annes 90.
Mac tait plus conviviale mais quipait presque les mtiers artistiques et MS-DOS quipait majoritairement le reste des professions.

----------


## yoyo88

> Le cot de sortie est trs important, effectivement. C'est quelque chose qui est trop souvent nglig. C'est une trs bonne raison pour une entreprise qui doit faire un premier choix d'opter pour une solution libre, pour laquelle le cot de sortie est quasiment nul.


le cot de sortie est tous aussi lever qu'avec Office.
si tu dveloppe des macro et autres programme lier a OpenOffice, tu serra forcement liers a OppenOffice comme beaucoup d'entreprise le sont (sans forcement le savoir) a Office.

----------


## trenton

> Ici le cout de sortie n'est pas li au cout d'acquisition du logiciel. Nos licences Open sont largement amorties depuis 6 ans.
> Le cot de sortie est du temps salariale (ou de prestataire)  passer tous les documents Office vers une autre solution qu'elle soit gratuite ou payante.
> 
> On serait sous Openoffice et on passerait sous MS office, on aurait le mme souci vu que MS Office rcupre mal les documents Openoffice (c'est d'ailleurs pour a que j'ai sur le mme poste Office et OpenOffice suivant l'origine du document transmis).


Oui, mais c'est  supposer qu'il n'y ai que ces deux suites bureautiques. Passer de Microsoft Office qui a son propre format a une autre suite bureautique (ou l'inverse), a un cot important. Par contre, faire la transition entre deux suites bureautique, qui utilisent le mme format bien document, c'est tout de suite beaucoup plus simple.

Aprs, l'change des documents avec des tiers est un autre point, et c'est sr qui si on est pas prt  demand  ses correspondants d'utiliser des formats ouverts, Microsoft Office est sans doute encore  l'heure actuelle la suite la plus rpandue, mme si l'cart diminue.

----------


## MeTaLCaM

> Voil, tu utilises Word pour faire comme tout le monde, et tu t'en fous parce que tu ne le paies pas... En gros tu prfres soit utiliser un logiciel pirat, soit faire payer une licence par quelqu'un d'autre, juste pour tre un bon mouton, alors que tu pourrais avoir la mme chose gratuitement et lgalement, avec le support d'une communeaut.


C'est pas juste pour tre un bon mouton. Si j'envoie un CV converti en doc, par open office, il a de grandes chances d'tre tout moche  l'arrive car la RH aura certainement Word.

Et personnellement le GUI de oOo est franchement moche, mais c'est subjectif.
Donc je ne dis pas que oOo ne doit pas exister, car si un jour je deviens subitement trs pauvre je pense que j'apprcierai d'avoir un traitement de texte potable gratuitement, ou bien si j'arrive sur un PC et que je n'ai pas la licence MS sous la main, j'installe oOo en attendant d'avoir "mieux"  mon got.

Je suis le premier  pas faire le mouton (sinon j'aurais un iPhone  ::lol:: ) mais honntement c'est pas pour faire "comme tout le monde" c'est pour pas faire mon vieux geek qui veut pas faire comme tout le monde.
Car t'auras beau dire ce que tu veux, je demande  connatre le pourcentage des entreprises qui utilisent MS Office et le pourcentage de celles qui utilisent oOo... en tout cas en France, le pays o on vit (pour la plupart ici) rappelons-le.

----------


## youri89

> Oui, mais c'est  supposer qu'il n'y ai que ces deux suites bureautiques. Passer de Microsoft Office qui a son propre format a une autre suite bureautique (ou l'inverse), a un cot important. Par contre, faire la transition entre deux suites bureautique, qui utilisent le mme format bien document, c'est tout de suite beaucoup plus simple.


Malheureusement aujourd'hui, tu as (sur PC) MS Office qui doit reprsenter la majorit, OpenOffice et de faon trs marginale quelques suites utiliss  titre persos par des passionnes.




> Aprs, l'change des documents avec des tiers est un autre point, et c'est sr qui si on est pas prt  demand  ses correspondants d'utiliser des formats ouverts, Microsoft Office est sans doute encore  l'heure actuelle la suite la plus rpandue, mme si l'cart diminue.


Tout dpend des relations que tu as avec ces tiers.
En imprimerie, dans le cahier des charges, ils ont l'obligation de rcuprer les donnes sous format CSV (ou Excel) sinon on travaille pas avec eux.

Maintenant nos clients ou nos partenaires (o on est gagnant dans le partenariat) c'est eux qui dcident du format dans lequel ils vont nous envoyer les donnes et ils acceptent parfois de s'adapter mais del  changer de logiciels pour s'adapter  nous  ::aie:: 
On parle pas de ceux qui envoient des cahiers des charges  15 prestataires en mme temps. Si tu arrives pas  le lire, ben, tant pis. (c'est pour a qu'on a Office 2003, l'extension pour ouvrir Office 2007, OpenOffice et que s'il existe pas d'extension pour ouvrir des fichiers Office 2010 sous Office 2003, on achetera une licence 2010 pour ouvrir les cahiers des charges) 

De mme, j'ai install OpenOffice (en plus d'Office) et l'extension pour ouvrir Office 2007, sur les ordis de copains artisans car ils reoivent de plus en plus de demande devis par mail avec en PJ un descriptif du projet. Et je leur ai install des imprimantes PDF pour renvoyer les devis en PDF depuis Excel ou Calc.

----------

